# Official WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 05/25



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

If tonights raw continues the streak of good raws weve been having.
Im all in tonight. Please please be good.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

@Starbuck Was bored lol, i won't make it a habit.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I think I might watch this tonight as I have no work for the next couple of weeks and the last couple of episodes have shown a modicum of improvement..

I'm making a huge mistake aren't I?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Want to see more Owens tonight. Wouldn't be surprised if he interferes in Cena's challenge match. Time for another pop up powerbomb. Really cool to see Owens name mentioned in conjunction with RAW, also amazing to see Samoa Joe get name dropped as well. RAW has been better of late and it is certainly better than watching reruns.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Brock said:


> @Starbuck Was bored lol, i won't make it a habit.


You took the one thing I actually do in this place.

And you didn't even centre the post.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> You took the one thing I actually do in this place.
> 
> And you didn't even centre the post.


And that is why i leave it alone usually.  Ill stick to my usual. 

What you mean, it is centered. :side:


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

In before the fuckery


----------



## EbgardAvecSoul (May 22, 2015)

In before Kelly Kelly fan says "In before the fuckery".

Oh wait...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Might watch this tonight. I've heard Raw's been better lately but I feel like I'm walking into a trap.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Its memorial day, so im guessing Cena is gonna wrestle in a handicap match against the entire heel locker room and whoever pins him wins the US title. And it's going to be Cena who comes out victorious cause 'MERICA :cena


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

i would love to see Cena vs Cesaro in these open challenges.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Looking forward to it tonight.

For whatever reason, they seem to be booking things well recently. They have feuds going all throughout the midcard and Ambrose being in the main event is fresh. I'm hoping we get a tease of a Wyatt family return perhaps. I wouldn't mind seeing Harper/Rowan start to dominate again and perhaps take out Los Matadores and take their place in the Elimination Chamber. It's also rather surprising that Wyatt is not in the IC title match but I don't see him taking someone out and taking their place, Wyatt always seems like that guy who doesn't really need a belt to feel established.

We didn't have Reigns or Orton last week so I imagine we will get them this week, will be interesting to how they are involved though seeing as the main event next week is to do with Ambrose/Rollins. I'd like to see them far away from them two as possible, at least until next week, let Ambrose/Rollins shine on their own.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

No class today so will be hoping for a great RAW tonight.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Want to see more Owens tonight. Wouldn't be surprised if he interferes in Cena's challenge match. Time for another pop up powerbomb. Really cool to see Owens name mentioned in conjunction with RAW, also amazing to see Samoa Joe get name dropped as well. RAW has been better of late and it is certainly better than watching reruns.


I think he'll show up but won't interfere in Cena's match tonight. Could be a decent episode depending on what matchups they use between the chamber participants, still feels weird just coming off a ppv and this is already the go-home show.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

May be up for the traditional Raw drinking game. 

'DOUBLE-YOU-DOUBLE-YOU-EE'
'What a collision!'
'As we roll on!'
'You gotta be kiddin may!'


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Honey Bucket said:


> May be up for the traditional Raw drinking game.
> 
> 'DOUBLE-YOU-DOUBLE-YOU-EE'
> 'What a collision!'
> ...


:lol You might need a medic to check on you just after the first hour alone!


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Hopefully they'll have a good Tag team build up for the EC match this Sunday, rooting for Kidd & Cesaro to win the titles back.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Competing with Blackhawks playoffs tonight..


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

kane fuckery, book it.

oh wait, that's all they've done for a year and a half.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Orton better show up :HA


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Raw has been really good the past few weeks, hopefully they can continue the momentum this week. Hoping for a Kevin Owens appearance.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

Please Ambrose , kill J&J forever and while you're at it add Kane to the list.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Poor Jericho got hacked on Twitter and IG earlier lol...Bring on the heel podcaster gimmick.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Still cant believe HHH gave Rollins the pedigree finisher :lmao

That picture on the front page is PURE GOLD :


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> Orton better show up :HA


:lol I don't know exactly why this make you laugh but i'm laughing with you too


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Owens :mark:


Rollins :mark:

Dean FUCKING Ambrose :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This is a go away RAW, though...:mj5


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thread is dead. I think Raw will be incredible tonight.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

It's usually the case. Dead thread = Good raw.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Pissed i'm not there. Been to a lot of wrestling at the Barn.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Memorial day Raw. My expectations are low.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

LOL WWE still have a Kids magazine? 

I thought that was the main one?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Honey Bucket said:


> LOL WWE still have a Kids magazine?
> 
> I thought that was the main one?


They got rid of the main one didn't they? I remember a thread on here about them releasing their last ever copy.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:Jordan :Jordan


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

3 hours of excitement ahead I'm sure.



EbgardAvecSoul said:


> In before *Kelly Kelly fan* says "In before the fuckery".
> 
> Oh wait...


:austin3

_Join date May 2015_

:creepytrips


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

1 more minute til' the f*ckery begins!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Let the #WWEFUCKERY Begin


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here we go!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Let the complaining begin!!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Let the #WWEFUCKERY Begin


:vince5


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I'd watch RAW if I had a link to it. :hmm:

Hope Owens is there again.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Why do I have a feeling that WWE is gonna be extra patriotic today and that shit is gonna come off lame as hell.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Hacksaw Jim Duggan to challenge Cena for the US Title and take it back home.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow this extra from WWE. I wonder why?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Here we go


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

MysticRVD said:


> I'd watch RAW if I had a link to it. :hmm:
> 
> Hope Owens is there again.


http://www.idntv.net/#


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm really only interested in seeing Kevin Owens. Will probably put this on mute in the background and watch LU instead to be honest.


----------



## Phoenix rising (Jan 30, 2015)

This is so corny


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

wtf who actually likes this patriotism shit?


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

if only they had Rusev talk over the Reagan speech.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

@WWEVacant > @WWECreative-ish :booklel


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Vince still thinks Reagan is president lol.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

WWE and The Gipper.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't know what it is but Dean looks so weird reading this.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I love how WWE only quoted Republican presidents. You know that's Vince's doing.:lol


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Ronald Reagan jerk off fest


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

It's tough to watch those images of grieving wives and children. Makes you think...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Who gives a fuck?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That bell tho'


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Ok, lets get this show started:


INTRO:


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Are they in Washington D.C or something? They never did this before.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Was anyone else expecting Rusev to come out and interrupt the tolls for major heat?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> I don't know what it is but Dean looks so weird reading this.


Because it's completely out of his character. Dean is the type to fight at an American graveyard site and hit someone with a tombstone. 


Headliner said:


> Why do I have a feeling that WWE is gonna be extra patriotic today and that shit is gonna come off lame as hell.


Off to a good start so far.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Where is this from tonight?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Annnnnnndddd now the show begins.


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

These toll bells really always remind me of a superstar death or something :'(


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow Eden was pretty upbeat and excited about fallen soldiers


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Patriotism. This and dying kids are about the only thing that makes wrestling fans look like humans on Raw.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

IF harper and rowan don't end ptp or matadores and get their spot in the chamber, I may not even watch EC.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

After all that, when Cena comes out later prepare to puke up your pelvis


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The bell always makes me think of Owen, Eddie and Warrior


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

inb4 Rusev ploughs a tank through one half of the arena...


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

BryanZiggler said:


> wtf who actually likes this patriotism shit?


:vince5


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That Raw intro is already outdated.

:drake1


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Fuck this american patriotism bullshit.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

25 minute promo incoming.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh god Cena's gonna be extra corny tonight with this US title shit. FUCK FUCK FUCK.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

But hey, enough about dying soldiers, it's time for dick jokes, nepotism and a 20 min. Trips promo!


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

The borefest already begins!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

OMG yes yes yes. Awesome way to start raw :mark: bow down all of you


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> IF harper and rowan don't end ptp or matadores and get their spot in the chamber, I may not even watch EC.


You'll watch it either way. DON'T LIE TO US!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Bow down to the king!


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Will these cunts EVER stop opening every single fucking Raw they're in the country for? The Authority are so, so fucking played out.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

A new exciting way to start Raw this week I see unk2


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

I really didn't miss hearing "behold the king, the king of kings" at the start of every RAW


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The Stephanie and Triple H Variety Hour Show is back on air!!!!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well this is a new way to start things up.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

All of this is to just get us ready for a big, American heartfelt patriot speech from John Cena before he steps on someone else he's supposedly helping to put over by shamelessly beating them.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

**yawns**


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Nothing beats an Authority promo..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Here comes the snorefest. Raw was such much better when HHH and Steph weren't on it.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Authority to start the show yet again


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

Wonder how long it takes Stephanie to emasculate the wrestlers. She managed 4 in 5 minutes last week (srsly)


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh lord.

My bladder can only allow so many toilet breaks.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rollins/Ambrose should be a falls count anywhere match.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Steph and Triple H really need to get the fuck off tv, they add absolutely nothing to the product with their boring 30 minute promos every monday night.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

jcmmnx said:


> 25 minute promo incoming.


this is definitely a fresh way to start.

guessing kane comes out, ambrose, roman reigns and orton.

sets up a MASSIVE six man tag.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

lol yes the hate and whining is great tonight already


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh yeah, remind us of how last week's RAW ending sucked with that terrible Pedigree.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Authority promo to open.

Every. Fucking. Raw.

:MAD


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Hope someone stands up to her on the mic like Ryback did last week.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Since when did Ambrose become no.1 contender? Really?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:ti2


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Here for Kevin Steen.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

What a creative, new way to open the show.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Supreme Being said:


> Wonder how long it takes Stephanie to emasculate the wrestlers. She managed 4 in 5 minutes last week (srsly)


she does better each week.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow a white guy being called a thug?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

A Thug? I thought that was only used for black folks.


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

Can someone clarify for me the difference between Memorial Day and Veterans Day? Both seem to be about remembering soldiers.


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

20 minute Authority promo!! :mark:


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Same ole same already. Then Ambrose comes out here and talk some smack, Reigns will follow, then Kane will talk some trash and they'll get another boring tag match or the main event.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

BORING ALREADY


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

WWE don't like Thugs.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Still with the "You Sold Out" chants?

:drake1


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Time for the few to tell us that Rollins is stale and is getting go away heat :mj4


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ambrose over as fukk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"DEEEAAAN...AAAMMMBROOO!!!"

:hayden3


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

DG89 said:


> Can someone clarify for me the difference between Memorial Day and Veterans Day? Both seem to be about remembering soldiers.


Vet Day is for alive retired(I think) soldiers.
Memorial Day is for the deceased. (I think)


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Let Jamie Noble speak :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Need Eric Bischoff back. RAW is so fucking boring.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I must admit, I'd still rather Rollins/Authority opening then Cena.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

DG89 said:


> Can someone clarify for me the difference between Memorial Day and Veterans Day? Both seem to be about remembering soldiers.


Memorial Day is to remember those that died in war, Veterans Day is to honor those that served.


----------



## brahski20 (Jun 20, 2013)

DG89 said:


> Can someone clarify for me the difference between Memorial Day and Veterans Day? Both seem to be about remembering soldiers.


Memorial day is honoring dead servicemen and women and veterans day is all servicemen and women.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/602988885866610688


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh they're in Long Island tonight?

:vince3 'ZACK RYDER? TONIGHT YOU'RE LOSING TO EL TORITO DAMMIT!'


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

DG89 said:


> Can someone clarify for me the difference between Memorial Day and Veterans Day? Both seem to be about remembering soldiers.


Memorial Day=Fallen Soldiers

Veteran's Day=Active or otherwise Still-Alive Soliders


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Austin 2.0 :ambrose


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Is it ridiculous that expected that I expected Kevin Owens to open Raw instead of Rollins?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The People Want Ambrose :ambrose4


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm suprised WWE was able to heat up Ambrose again.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Headliner said:


> A Thug? I thought that was only used for black folks.


It is. Rollins didn't get the memo that we proud white folk now call our male losers "goons", not "thugs".


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Every week I watch Raw I end up asking 'is this life?'


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

CONTRACT SIGNING


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I'd love to see the ticket sales for sunday :maury:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Another fucking contract signing. UGH


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Prettty crazy how badly they book Ambrose and he is still super over. They need to push this guy to the moon.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

I've had Raw on mute the whole time so far. What are these people going on about?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Crowd is semi-hot for Ambrose tonight.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ambrose to pull out a fork at the contract signing? :mark:


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Xiao said:


> Need Eric Bischoff *back*. RAW is so fucking boring.


And better than ever.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

I wonder what could possibly happen at a contract signing...


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Dat pop :ambrose2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice pop for ambruh


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Booker T in the Ackbar role.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Booker:"Just come on down and get your brains beaten out" 


GOD TIER LINE FROM BOOKER!!!! :lol :lmao


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Is it ridiculous that expected that I expected Kevin Owens to open Raw instead of Rollins?


Very ridiculous


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

Dat roar of the crowd for ambroses music!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Contracts need to get signed, folks.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dirty Dean in the house!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

AMBROSSSEEEE :mark:


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

A contract signing NOT in the final segment of the show? 

:bahgawd 'THIS IS NOT RIGHT'


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

That pop! This is great!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Hopefully this is the start of Ambrose given more and more mic time.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

The Absolute said:


> Crowd is semi-hot for Ambrose tonight.


Semi?


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Nice reaction for Ambrose


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Ambrose hella ova


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Prettty crazy how badly they book Ambrose and he is still super over. They need to push this guy to the moon.


can't do that, he'd be more over than roman reigns.

and cena.

can't have a guy people actually like on top, he doesn't get vince hard.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Prettty crazy how badly they book Ambrose and he is still super over. They need to push this guy to the moon.


With Bray Wyatt out the way, and he's back in the main event. They are booking him right. They can't fuck it up now. 


Unless. 


They throw in Bray or Roman in it some how.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Dean is on point tonight.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Xiao said:


> Need Eric Bischoff back. RAW is so fucking boring.


Hell, bring back Russo


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The New Face of the WWE :ambrose


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I've always wondered if wrestlers sign these contracts properly with their name, their wrestler name or if they just draw a dick on the contract elaborately.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

These fuckers are actually making me get tired of Seth.Bang out of order


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Collared Kane coming soon.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

rekt


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

20 minute promo time


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Yay Justin Bieber jokes.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Faces can't be cool anymore?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Making Justin Bieber jokes on a normal basis in 2015 :mj4


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm tired of the usage of "Lap dog" & Justin Bieber"...... Just drop that shit already.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Ambrose is fucking great. Even on PG television, his mic game is always on point.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

All this Justin Bieber talk...how long before he shows up at a WWE pay-per-view.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Seth and Dean really don't need these other clowns out here.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Hell, bring back Russo


Let's not go crazy.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

MONDAY NIGHT BIEBER!

:mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

these pg quips are so witty....


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

This sucks


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

good way to turn that JB chant around on the crowd. great jobs Rollins


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The greatest thing Bieber ever did was get murdered on CSI


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Paul Heyman to come out and put Justin Bieber over.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Ok, Seth Rollins is no longer Justin Bieber. 

He's now Carlton Banks.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cockroach!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

inb4 Dean makes a cock joke


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Selena Gomez is something to be aspired to. Throw me on that taco cart. 

Too many Bieber references, WWE.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

This crowd is fucking awful 

You sold out
Justin Bieber

Give me fucking strength


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Evolution said:


> I've always wondered if wrestlers sign these contracts properly with their name, their wrestler name or if they just draw a dick on the contract elaborately.


that or their assholes because they're always gonna get fucked


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao Rollins put Bieber over! Fucking hell.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Grade A heel shit by Seth.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Seth Rollins with that KO punch right there :drose


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

At this point, i would rather watch Austin stunner the whole roster and drink beer for 3 hours...


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Berlino said:


> This crowd is fucking awful
> 
> You sold out
> Justin Bieber
> ...


Meh, at least they're reacting.


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

Well, that does it. Rollins just became a more effective heel than Hunter.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice promo by Seth right there.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Rollins with dat retort. bama


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

These two are killing it.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Human Sethipede.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Human centipede that is not PG, Dean! :lmao


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Bieber. Hobbits. Lap dog.

Okay we get it. Do we really have to hear these jokes every single show?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Seth "Justin Bieber is an inspiration to kids around the world" Rollins


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Fuck outta here


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I knew Reigns was coming.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Ugh...tag team match upcoming.

Dean and Reigns vs. Seth and Kane


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

And reigns to ruin it


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yes yes yes the true next face if wwe


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

WOOO! Roman Reigns :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Business is about to pick up! :lmao


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Reigns :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Reigns coming out wasn't predictable at all :eyeroll


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I wonder how many 8 year olds got that human centipede joke :hmm:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Eh, time to set up that tag match tonight.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

boo


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Well who didn't see this coming?


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

I hope they put Ambrose and Reigns in a tag team together and put Cena back in the title scene. This is soooooo boring


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reigns heel turn incoming please.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, it was a decent segment until now.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Roman Reigns heard about the Human Centipede and got excited.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:deandre

I have no interest in this shit. The three of them JUST had a PPV match.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Shocking.

They use Dean to get Reigns some air time. Fuck off.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Are they making the match at EC triple threat?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Berlino said:


> This crowd is fucking awful
> 
> You sold out
> Justin Bieber
> ...


Well if it was the Attitude Era, the chants would be "ASSHOLE!, ASSHOLE!"

then the camera would pan to Stephanie and the chants would go "SLUT, SLUT, SLUT!"


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I wonder if the Justin Bieber watches wrestling?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Steph on the warpath. You go girl fpalm


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Tag Team Match Playa!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman needs to turn on Dean soon. Dean needs to be the Lone Wolf.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

YES! KANE IN THE MAIN EVENT!

edit - or not


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns/Ambrose coming up after EC.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Tag Team Match.. yay.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol at the dude in the red t-shirt and the WWE title in the front row. DJ Khalad brother or some shit. 

Who didn't see this lame ass tag team match a mile away.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

STOP WITH KANE
STOP WITH TAG MATCHES 
FUCKING HELL


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

she calls it the main event yet its happening right now?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

FUCK YASSSSSSSS. IT'S NOT THE MAIN EVENT :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Teddy Long lives.

RIP playa


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Making a main event and not have it main event Steph?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Steph needs to get off my TV.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Nice promo by Seth right there.


It was a great comeback, I won't be shocked if it's all forgotten. We know which guy will get all the praise when it comes to promos :Seth


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

They called it the main event but it's starting now. Guess that means I don't have to watch the rest of the show :shrug


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Honey Bucket said:


> Ugh...tag team match upcoming.
> 
> Dean and Reigns vs. Seth and Kane


Well THAT was earth shattering in it's guess work.

:favre2

So they're gonna fight now, which means more bullshit shenanigans at the end.

No subtlety whatsoever from these dunces.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Did anyone see that fat geek with the WWE title and shitty cap in the front row?

:lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wow, a tag team match with Kane. That innovative booking. I would never have predicted this. :shock:


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks like they are just switching roles. Roman has become Ambrose's lackey now.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

bambamgordy said:


> she calls it the main event yet its happening right now?


RAW's last hour is going to suck so bad. I'll probably be asleep by that time.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Absolutely no need for Reigns to be here. Build Ambrose/Rollins.

Build Reigns up somewhere else.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TJQ said:


> STOP WITH KANE
> STOP WITH TAG MATCHES
> FUCKING HELL


About the only thing that would have made it worse is if she substituted Big Show for Rollins.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

TheFaceofthe_E said:


> Same ole same already. Then Ambrose comes out here and talk some smack, Reigns will follow, then Kane will talk some trash and they'll get another boring tag match or the main event.


we have a psychic in our midst


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Vince what have you done to my wwe. I used to spend the whole Monday anticipating Raw, now I dread 1AM here in the UK, the time Raw starts


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Burying the end of the show by having the "main event" right now.

:Wat?


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Savings the Divas for the Main event.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Kane is only there to eat the spear and pin yet again...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> Well if it was the Attitude Era, the chants would be "ASSHOLE!, ASSHOLE!"
> 
> then the camera would pan to Stephanie and the chants would go "SLUT, SLUT, SLUT!"


:mj2 memories


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Well, I got through another boring opening promo.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Ultimate New Black said:


> It was a great comeback, I won't be shocked if it's all forgotten. We know which guy will get all the praise when it comes to promos :Seth


True. Did you hear all of that "go away heat" for Seth?

:ti


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Pretty sure Big Show is gonna show up in this match


----------



## cena542007 (Apr 1, 2007)

First match is a main event? :lol


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Vårmakos said:


> we have a psychic in our midst


You don't need to be a psychic to have common sense.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> About the only thing that would have made it worse is if she substituted Big Show for Rollins.


As much as I like them, a step down would have been a handicap match with J&J and Rollins as J&J literally does nothing whenever they're on. I guess their suits drained the 15 years of wrestling experience out of them :toomanykobes


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Owens in the main event?


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

we comin fo you ziggla!!!


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Odds of Kane chokeslamming Steph when he gets out of the Authority?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

If we are luck big show will return.....not fpalm


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

How much (if any) influence does Trips have with the booking on Raw? .Or is it still Mainly Vince running the show?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> About the only thing that would have made it worse is if she substituted Big Show for Rollins.


That would have def. made it worse. If people tune out after this "main event", WWE only has itself to blame.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Although I still find it amazing that they CONTINUE to put Reigns in either tag team matches or multi man matches. That trust.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Kane looks exactly like the dumb, reckless henchman out of any James Bond movie.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Well, "what if the 6 year old children google Chyna seeing or hearing about her and wanting to know more". Well if these same children google Human Centipede, what they will find will make the film Chyna Made look like an episode of Little Bear in comparison.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Wow, a tag team match with Kane. That innovative booking. I would never have predicted this. :shock:


What's next?

J and J causing a dq?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Hmm...I thought Kane said Roman wasn't part of the Money In the Bank match last week. Does WWE keep up with what their characters say?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Is it just me or does anybody else think this match is a little sloppy?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

So happy for Dean getting the reaction he did.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

What is Kane doing here...


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I don't know what it is, but I don't hate Reigns as much as I usually do.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Am I the only one that gets annoyed with the term "Face of WWE" being used on WWE programming?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Feud between Rollins and Ambrose is extremely subpar.

Something that should be on the level of Austin vs. Rock has been reduced to the same formulaic bullshit.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A Barry Horowitz/Roman Reigns comparison. Bath Salts have been consumed at commentary.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

A Barry Horowitz mention in 2015...wow.

Someone should part themselves on the back for that one.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> So happy for Dean getting the reaction he did.


It's not Ambrose that's over, it's the sound of the car gearing up


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

TJQ said:


> I don't know what it is, but I don't hate Reigns as much as I usually do.


Because for once he isn't in the title match.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

The US open challenge is the only interesting part of RAW


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Odds of Kane chokeslamming Steph when he gets out of the Authority?


zero


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

The Absolute said:


> Is it just me or does anybody else think this match is a little sloppy?


Reigns is in it. Have to lower the bar to make golden boy look good.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Interesting because I thought Nassau was already demolished and Booker T just said WrestleMania 2 is one of his favorites
oh dear


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Human centipede that is not PG, Dean! :lmao


It's TV DA


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yo dat reaction


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Damn, this thread is dead. Just like WWE weekly programs.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

They should turn Reigns and then have Dean go loner, he can have black and white facepaint, wear a trenchcoat, carry a baseball bat, and rapel from the rafters, Crow Dean.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Crowd needs to stop chanting Ambrose like that. It sounds more like they're heckling him than changing for him


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> It's not Ambrose that's over, it's the sound of the car gearing up


:lol


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Erik. said:


> These two are killing it.


Yeah I thought it was awesome. 

Not a big Ambrose fan, but I'm glad someone is that over organically. He needs to feud with Seth for a few years, and they need to keep Reigns away durign that time, they have somethign here that's almost on the level of Austin/Rock or HHH/HBK.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

"Indian Giver". The things Booker say. :booklel Sometimes I think he says these things without thinking.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Well, "what if the 6 year old children google Chyna seeing or hearing about her and wanting to know more". Well if these same children google Human Centipede, what they will find will make the film Chyna Made look like an episode of Little Bear in comparison.


They aren't upset because Chyna is in pornos.

They're mad because Steph and Vince are impersonated in said pornos


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Well, "what if the 6 year old children google Chyna seeing or hearing about her and wanting to know more". Well if these same children google Human Centipede, what they will find will make the film Chyna Made look like an episode of Little Bear in comparison.


The then-WWF promoted her issue of Playboy, but we can't let kids find out she was in porn.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This match going through another commercial break? Guess they don't have much planned tonight.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Definitely leading to a Shield Triple Threat WWE Title match at MITB.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

"Indian giver isn't PC anymore Booker. How many times do we have to apologize on Twitter for your commentary?!" :vince3


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

CJohn3:16 said:


> Damn, this thread is dead. Just like WWE weekly programs.


When we're given utter dross it happens


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

I wonder what the main event will be. Cena's open challenge?

With Bryan gone, I'd say Ambrose is probably the most over face in the WWE right now. I didn't think I'd be saying that after his booking in 2015.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

CJohn3:16 said:


> Damn, this thread is dead. Just like WWE weekly programs.


It's a holiday, and NBA playoff season.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

they're going to put reigns and kane and big show and j and j in the title match, make it a elimination chamber match.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Ugh I forgot about the constant commercial breaks.

I knew watching this was a bad idea.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Definitely leading to a Shield Triple Threat WWE Title match at MITB.


i'm sensing a Reigns heel turn soon, tbh...



i also wish the company/creative would stop having the commentators call Ambrose the "lunatic fringe". Just portray his character as it comes off in his actions: a street fighter with a sense of humour which endears him to the audience.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

HOLY FUCK.

Are they trying to bore us into submission?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Definitely leading to a Shield Triple Threat WWE Title match at MITB.


Hopefully they slow burn it and it leads to Wrestlemania instead.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

We need a Memorial Day for this thread. Holiday has affected turn out here. Doesn't matter though. Once the main event is over, no reason to watch the rest of the show.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> It's not Ambrose that's over, it's the sound of the car gearing up


Lol, that's what extreme haters of Ambrose would say.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

ABigLegend said:


> I wonder what the main event will be. Cena's open challenge?
> 
> With Bryan gone, I'd say Ambrose is probably the most over face in the WWE right now. I didn't think I'd be saying that after his booking in 2015.


I'd agree


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Honey Bucket said:


> Ugh I forgot about the constant commercial breaks.
> 
> I knew watching this was a bad idea.


Your mistake was not doing something else whilst watching Raw - commercials aren't even a problem.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

The Ultimate New Black said:


> It was a great comeback, I won't be shocked if it's all forgotten. We know which guy will get all the praise when it comes to promos :Seth


I thought they were both pretty great on the mic tonight. And Hunter and Steph kept their mouths shut for the most part.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> We need a Memorial Day for this thread. Holiday has affected turn out here. Doesn't matter though. Once the main event is over, no reason to watch the rest of the show.


The hope of Kevin Owens of course.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

WE WANT RYDER


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ryder chants in 2015 what the-


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

A Ryder chant?
Fuck outta here with that shit.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Does ambrose have to do the same moves in every match he is in?.That awfully lame dive through the ropes and that stupid thing he does when he hangs half way out the ring and pulls himself back in.Show some variety man ffs
The only move you should be using every match is your finisher


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Lol at the 'We Want Ryder, Woo Woo Woo" chant. That was a very short lived chant, too.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RAINMAKAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


Okada does it better tho.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is it too much to ask that reigns get the bulk of the ring time for his tag team?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

"Knocked the taste right out of dat boy's mouth" Booker commenting like he in the hood watching a fight :booklel


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ambruh always got the moves


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Birthday Boy Roman Reigns


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Funny they mention Barry Horowitz because that's now Kane's role


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> HOLY FUCK.
> 
> Are they trying to bore us into submission?


I think so


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

2! :lol


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

A contract signing with Ambrose is inevitable tonight, but that's basically the same segment as the opening segment? Odd.

I hope Kevin Owens make a big impact tonight.

This match sucks so bad, I can't stand watching Kane in the ring anymore.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Flying knee to the head is ok but not the curb stomp


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins to win on Sunday.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

What a way to start raw with a Reigns win


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

So Rollins obviously retaining Sunday.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

meh


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

POP


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

welp Ambrose isn't winning on Sunday


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Lol man Seth always gets punked so hard, at least its by Ambrose.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Super heel Jag Thindh sign.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well damn who seen that coming. Does this mean Dean is getting laid out at the end again though?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Dino's got the momentum heading into the PPV. Rollins will retain on Sunday.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Shut the fuck up JBL you fgt.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

ppv jobbed confirmed for Ambrose. Cole says it was embarrassing to be pinned by Ambrose way to put him over. JBL STFU!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Reigns gonna turn. Baby gurl.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Ambrose pins Rollins! Lol That makes it even more obvious Rollins is going to win on Sunday.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so Rollins is winning on sunday.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Way to give away the results for Sunday.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

JBL, it's not that serious. Don't die of a heart attack.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Ambrose just pinned Rollins on Raw. Clean.

Interesting.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ambrose got the win tonight, will take the loss at EC.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

"How embarrassing is that? Seth Rollins pinned by Ambrose, the man he meets Sunday!"

Um, not embarrassing at all?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

People so shocked that Rollins is retaining on Sunday. What ever gave you the impression he wasn't?


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Last two minutes was awesome! 

Very cool match, I see what people are saying about Reigns improving. 

Still prefer Seth over the other two.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Commentary burying the world :lel


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yep, Rollins to win on Sunday, obviously.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rolinswinslol. Dean used as a transitional feud. Nothing more than that. fpalm


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Exclusive wwe network ppv? That shits gonna be hot garbage.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Goddamn, I hate guest stars.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Entourage :mark:


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I miss the attitude era the PG era is getting boring


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dirty Dean with the win


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Erik. said:


> Owens in the main event?


Cena vs Joe in the US open challenge. Owens to attack bothopcorn


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Can't imagine what shitty comedy segment the cast will be in. My guess is that it'll involve Sandow and Axel..


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

genocide_cutter said:


> Exclusive wwe network ppv? That shits gonna be hot garbage.


You seen the card? Quite amazing that the best card of the year is a Network Special.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

It's safe to say that Rollins going to be still champ. I'll say he'll be champ till Summerslam.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Main event done and im outtaaaa here...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why is Kim Kardashian's ugly ass bootlicker in the crowd?
Why is it that I recognize him? :cry


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Although I like Ambrose winning clean there, who was the last WWE champion to be booked as weak as Rollins?

Rollins even came out to HHH's music and behind HHH...


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Oh jeez flashbacks to the Jeremy Piven guest host episode of Raw. Right there with some of the final AWA/late WCW episodes/ "meanwhile at the Dungeon of Doom" as the worst wrestling episodes I have seen.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

jcmmnx said:


> Cena vs Joe in the US open challenge. Owens to attack bothopcorn


The only thing to save this steaming pile


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Dreading the shitty guest host comedy segment.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

genocide_cutter said:


> Exclusive wwe network ppv? That shits gonna be hot garbage.


Have u seen the card? It's actually really good.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

No Jeremy Piven :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Actually Samoa Joe vs. Rusev sounds kinda good (Y)


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ugh, this RAW is gonna be extra booty, I can feel it.

C'mon, at least give me some Bo or Axel/Sandow action for some hilarity.


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Just got in from work, what have I missed?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

genocide_cutter said:


> Exclusive wwe network ppv? That shits gonna be hot garbage.


NXT are exclusive wwe network ppv and they are amazing.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> Reigns gonna turn. Baby gurl.


I'm 100% convinced that he got his current wife by serenading her with non-stop babygurls. And then her sprung ass tells her homegirls: "Girl, when he said babygurl to me, the panties just naturally came off. I swear to you I didn't take them off."


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Rolinswinslol. Dean used as a transitional feud. Nothing more than that. fpalm


But...But Reigns...He needs to be in the title picture again. One month away is too much for his fan...








...Vince. Vince is his fan.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Jamie is great!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

ABigLegend said:


> Although I like Ambrose winning clean there, who was the last WWE champion to be booked as weak as Rollins?
> 
> Rollins even came out to HHH's music and behind HHH...


Orton was booked as a punk too last year.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

JayGeezus said:


> Just got in from work, what have I missed?


Ambrose pops.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Noble is the best :lmao


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

ABigLegend said:


> Although I like Ambrose winning clean there, who was the last WWE champion to be booked as weak as Rollins?
> 
> Rollins even came out to HHH's music and behind HHH...


I dont recall anybody being booked as weak as he is atm.Every week running away hiding behind JaJ.They are making him look pathetic .The lousy bastards


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:ha


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Can anyone catch me up? Just turned it on.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:ha It's okay, Sally.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Like Dean would give a shit about punching a cameraman.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Why doesn't Joey Mercury talk?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WTF was that garbage?

:lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Okay that was random as hell


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Was that john Silver as cameraman???


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Is that Tazz behind the camera :lol


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Give that cameraman a Zpak


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

If WWE wants me to tune into EC Sunday, then Reigns will need to turn on Ambrose. This mess sucks bad, right now. I know it's Memorial Day but... dang.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Oooookaaaayyy...weird ass segment.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dwarf tossing is cruel and unusual Dean! How dare you!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

He hit a camera man! WHAT A LUNATIC! WE TOLD YOU HE'S A LUNATIC DAMMIT!

Camera Man Carl vs. Ambrose @ Summerslam


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Is this show in Long Island?


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

That segment was really awkward!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

They're going to use that lolsegment to take away the title match.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Worst segment I've ever seen.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Damn, it looked like Ambrose and Renee was about to BANG.


Ambrose punching the shit out of the cameraman! :jay2


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

The direction in that segment = disaster.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KO promo :mark:


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Cameraman to cost Ambrose the belt at Elimination Chamber.

That was an awkward segment.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Like Dean would give a shit about punching a cameraman.


Indeed but going by WWE he might be pissed because the Authority will bring it up for sure.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

KO video package :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

CM Pepsi said:


> Is this show in Long Island?


Yep.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It's a mindfuck that Humpty Dumpty's big ass belly is actually in WWE.
Holy hell.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

That was a really odd segment.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

So now Dean wont get his title shot for "hurting" the camera man? Ok :lmao


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

JayGeezus said:


> Just got in from work, what have I missed?


U missed the main event, which was above average, and some nice mic work by Seth and Ambrose. This first hour is kicking ass, and I hope the rest of the show is even better.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Someone trying to make Ambrose look like an idiot? Seriously, wtf was that bullshit?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Lok said:


> So now Dean wont get his title shot for "hurting" the camera man? Ok :lmao


They'll throw him out but he'll get back in the building and sign it.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Amber B said:


> It's a mindfuck that Humpty Dumpty's big ass belly is actually in WWE.
> Holy hell.


Yup, and surprisingly are making him like he's a big deal.


----------



## King Hayabuza (May 26, 2015)

lol


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Yep.


Ah. That explains the Ryder chants. At least maboi's still over somewhere.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Rusev :maury:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Yippee..........


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rusev Bulgarian again.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Rusev repping the correct country. :drose

Fucking yes.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Wiat, Rusev's no longer Russian?


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

SO he is Bulgarian now.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

From Bulgaria! About time.


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

WTF Bulgaria hahahahahahahaahhaha this is ridiculous


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Rusev is The Bulgarian Brute once again!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That pussy pissed him off so bad he dumped Russia.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Vince expects us to forget Rusev is from Russia and the reasoning they gave is that he moved back to Bulgaria.

OMFG. :lmao :maury :ti :ha


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Rusev is finished. LOL now he's bulgarian again. Jesus christ what a disaster.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Putin has kicked Rusev outta Moscow, motherfucker.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jon Moxley would've deliberately punched the cameraman, laugh then drag Renee off by the hair.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rusev should be ashamed of himself. He got his girl took by some clown with spaghetti hair that looks like Richard Simmons gay bastard son.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Bulgarian Brute :mark:


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Rusev to squash Ryder?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I thought the colors on my TV was fucked up when I saw that flag!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh fuck does that mean Cena can win the NXT belt?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Delbusto1 said:


> Cameraman to cost Ambrose the belt at Elimination Chamber.
> 
> That was an awkward segment.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Hahahahahahah.

Story line is Rusev moved back to Bulgaria.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Love that Owens vignette, he looks like a big deal.

Rusev time. Let's see how far he's fallen since the Cena fued...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Putin to interfere and cost Rusev his match.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> That pussy pissed him off so bad he dumped Russia.


Looks like they are going the him moving to Russia for Lana route .


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

You guys really don't see it? Ambrose arrested for "battery". That's the angle. Segment was supposed to be weird.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

:lol so much dumbass in this thread. Rusev was never Russian or booked like he was Russian. He has a fucking Bulgarian tattoo ffs.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Watch Rusev pull a Jeff Jarrett and bring out Ms. Kitty.


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

Guys, remember Lana was the one who make him fight for Russia. So it make sense he's fighting for Bulgaria now. The funny thing is how the bookers came up with the idea. I'm just shocked atm.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Rusev to squash Ryder?


Probably. They are in Long Island.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Rusev to squash Ryder?


Truth to be squashed.


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Erik. said:


> :lol so much dumbass in this thread. Rusev was never Russian or booked like he was Russian. He has a fucking Bulgarian tattoo ffs.


We know. But why has he just completely dropped it as if it never happened? Just like he did when he first became Russian. So ridiculous.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Medicaid said:


> U missed the main event, which was above average, and some nice mic work by Seth and Ambrose. This first hour is kicking ass, and I hope the rest of the show is even better.


kay


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Can someone catch me up please? Just started watching.


----------



## nwoblack/white (Apr 14, 2006)

Calling it right now they are going to try and turn rusev face in some manner. If you remember Lana last week was talking about how he was more then the Bulgarian brute...thats leading up to something.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

ironcladd1 said:


> Oh fuck does that mean Cena can win the NXT belt?


And then loses it to Sami Zayn. :mark:


Nah, won't happen. :cry


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I don't care about Rusev, show me slutted up Lana thx


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

I'd be surprised if Rusev is still on TV by the end of the year at this rate.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

BryanZiggler said:


> We know. But why has he just completely dropped it as if it never happened? Just like he did when he first became Russian. So ridiculous.


Why would he stick with it? He isn't with Lana anymore.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ryder to beat Rusev via rollup.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Rusev should be ashamed of himself. He got his girl took by some clown with spaghetti hair that looks like Richard Simmons gay bastard son.


:cry
It's too early.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Look at all them manlets getting out the limo.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Who the fuck are these GEEKS?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Erik. said:


> :lol so much dumbass in this thread. Rusev was never Russian or booked like he was Russian. He has a fucking Bulgarian tattoo ffs.


When you drape yourself with a Russian star and have a Russian flag drop every time you win, you're booked Russian.

Speaking of things that have passed their prime, Entourage.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

More shitty special guests ositivity


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Yes! It's... those guys!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Who the hell are those dopes?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Rusev should win the ic title. Otherwise it will go to Sheamus, who is a joke.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

wait so Rusev is Bulgarian again? LOL


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Ugh guest stars


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why would I give a fuck about 4 middle aged ass wad douchebags who all look like they hung out with Paris Hilton in 2005? Why?


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

Special guests <


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Please God. Let Lana do porn someday.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I guess it's really over when one renounces citizenship of their ex.


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Why would he stick with it? He isn't with Lana anymore.


So he only was Russian for Lana? Must have missed when this was explained. I'm kind of happy though as it means we'll be seeing more of Rusev and he won't just be sent to jobberville.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

ABigLegend said:


> I'd be surprised if Rusev is still on TV by the end of the year at this rate.


You never know, maybe he'll join New Day and clap on down to the ring with them.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

I'll miss my Lana and Rusev duo..such great chemistry and when Rusev was undefeated...was so great. RIP to both of their careers....


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

In before Lana (after slutting up for the West) is used by Putin for propaganda against the evil Western world.

Also I only want to see the cast of Entourage if they are in full character from the show.

WE WANT DRAMA! WE WANT DRAMA!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The most awkward kiss in WWE since Cena & AJ. Jesus.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I wish the Cena segment would start already so I can watch it and then turn this off. Wow never thought I would be saying that about a segment involving Cena.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ugh, don't care about Entourage.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I want to see Lana make out with someone, with tongue. :trips5


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

nWoblack/white said:


> Calling it right now they are going to try and turn rusev face in some manner. If you remember Lana last week was talking about how he was more then the Bulgarian brute...thats leading up to something.


that's a reach. the only way to have turned rusev face was to save lana from a possible beatdown by heels.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Nikki Bella said:


> Vince expects us to forget Rusev is from Russia and the reasoning they gave is that he moved back to Bulgaria.
> 
> OMFG. :lmao :maury :ti :ha


He was just hailing from Russia because of Lana.
He started off Bulgaria. So now he is just back.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Whats up! :lol


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Let's see if these geeks exceed Florida Georgia Line in their worthlessness and fuck-off stigma.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Lana should be with Seth.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Lol am I the only one who thought that whole Ziggler/Lana scene looked awkward?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh god its R-Truth


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Slutty Lana would be the best character in the WWE.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Rusev jobbing to truth this week lolol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Look at Lana trying to hold in her lunch kissing Dolph. 

How does that pornstar muff taste Lana :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

No "WAZUUP" from truth tonight?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

YES! IT'S R-TRUTH!

I'M MARKIN' OUT BRO! I'M MARKIN' OUT!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

The Absolute said:


> Please God. Let Lana do porn someday.


She has nudes out on the Net and C.J Perry is not as hot as Lana.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

BryanZiggler said:


> So he only was Russian for Lana? Must have missed when this was explained. I'm kind of happy though as it means we'll be seeing more of Rusev and he won't just be sent to jobberville.


It was explained. He relocated, mainly because Lana is Russian and was declared Hero of the Russian Federation. He is no longer with Lana, so why would he care. He may as well represent Bulgaria again.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't hate Cena as much as your typical internet poster...but...did they really fucking spend all that time building Rusev as an unstoppable monster just to feed him to Cena?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

R-Truth has been in the Elimination Chamber 3 times previously? Has the roster been that thin over the years?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

CM Pepsi said:


> Let's see if these geeks exceed Florida Georgia Line in their worthlessness and fuck-off stigma.


Maybe if they return for more shows.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rip-TRUTH


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Truth getting squashed. I guess it's easy money.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Announcers not putting Rusev over AT ALL


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow Booker, you talk to Sharmell like that at home?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Did Cole just call Booker Booger?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Can't believe Truth still got a job. Must be working that affirmative action shit like JTG did.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So R Truth is in the IC title match and jobs in a minute yet Neville isn't.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So depressed Rusev still kicked R-Truth's ass. Yeah why is Truth in the chamber again?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> He was just hailing from Russia because of Lana.
> He started off Bulgaria. So now he is just back.


True.

It's stupid nevertheless.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Rusev to beg on his knees for her to take him back. Calling it now.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Why the fuck is R-Truth in the Elimination Chamber IC match?


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Rusev kinda sucks without Lana.

What absolute nonsense the commentators talk lol


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

And that jabroni is wrestling for a championship Sunday.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Rusev back to squashing black guys again. I take it that's a time-honored tradition in Slavic countries? :ha


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Commercialmania rolls on


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

He's not going anywhere, lets take this commercial break.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Wtf is this.....Lana....Please!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

this new terminator movie feels like a made for tv movie


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Rusev is great. Just a shame he was ever lumbered with the 80s gimmick and not just billed as a Super Athlete ass kicking machine.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Evolution said:


> Did Cole just call Booker Booger?


Beats JR calling the Undertaker Booger.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Nikki Bella said:


> I want to see Lana make out with someone, with tongue. :trips5


I'll volunteer..


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Don't beg Rusev. You'll just embarrass yourself.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

Hahahha Rusev is gonna plead for Lana to come out throughout the break. He's like a sad sack boyfriend who can't move on after his girlfriend dumps him


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Did they really just cut to a commercial break then?!


----------



## nwoblack/white (Apr 14, 2006)

Only in pro wrestling would a couple rather talk there problems out in a arena full of people then in private lmao


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I'll volunteer..


I like your attitude. :vince


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

So Rusev is just gonna stand in the ring for three minutes shouting 'LANA! LANA!' like a Bulgarian Alan Partridge.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

If this was 10-15 years ago, Lana would have probably been kicked in the face by Rusev as their way of breaking them up. And geeks would be going crazy.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Nikki Bella said:


> I want to see Lana make out with someone, with tongue. :trips5


and a hand inside the blouse, it's a natural response


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Rusev should get on his knees for the Goddess that is Lana

:trips5


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> If this was 10-15 years ago, Lana would have probably been kicked in the face by Rusev as their way of breaking them up. And geeks would be going crazy.


Now he's pretty much saying "Please baby, one more chance baby." And geeks understand.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Good guy Rusev utters the magic word.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

nWoblack/white said:


> Only in pro wrestling would a couple rather talk there problems out in a arena full of people then in private lmao


and a week later


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> The most awkward kiss in WWE since Cena & AJ. Jesus.






















You're welcome, everyone.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

"Lana I had a dirty thong of yours in my bag when I got back to Bulgaria. I don't want it." :lol


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Never get tired of seeing dem legs.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

"Lana come down to the ring for the sake of Mother Russia"

LMAO, gold Rusev, gold.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm gambling that Entourage gets booed out of the building..or yawned. Any takers?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

amhlilhaus said:


> and a hand inside the blouse, it's a natural response


:vince

That would be something, wouldn't it. :vince2


Lana has her own music? Awesome! It suits her as well.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana :lenny


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

ironcladd1 said:


> Oh fuck does that mean Cena can win the NXT belt?


Champion vs. Champion matches typically aren't title matches unless it's to cap off a major feud. Considering Owens / Cena is gonna have its first match in a few weeks, there's no way that either guys' title will be on the line.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Back to her own song. Hmm.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh my god, he's still in the ring begging.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Let the begging begin.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh my God, get this shit off my screen. Man, I wanna Rusev alone and Lana to fuck off and do whatever. I just want Rusev solo so I can enjoy his work and he doesn't need to be handicapped by this crummy angle.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

What's that sound?

Oh, it's half the forum ripping the sellophane wrapping off their packet of tissues and hand cream.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*BREAKING NEWS: RUSEV MADE LANA COME...down the aisle on MONDAY NIGHT RAW!*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"U asked me to cum, so I came"


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

I missed hearing Lana's theme. It's one of the better ones.


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Lana needs to find a pair of heels that she can actually walk in lol


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Why is Lana not slutted up?

"I came"

I can imagine her saying that in the exact tone in the bedroom.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

"You asked me to cum, I came." - :lana


:cry


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

"You asked me to come. I came" My kind of woman!!!


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

I feel sympathy for Rusev lol


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

this is killing my immersion


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I love it when Lana wears those red pumps.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"You asked me to come. I came."

Well if it was that easy they would have never broken up.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Guys clapping. Amen!


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Lana is insanely hot.

It still confuses me a little that they're a real life couple.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He sounds like he's going to go into a Tony Soprano accent any moment now.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Alexander "CIS people are scum" Rusev


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Lana! :mark:


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

No accent again, or just me?


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker (Feb 25, 2015)

Don't do it Rusev...come on man..don't be begging like a loser!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is so bad :lmao


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Rusev is great, he should win the IC title.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn even Rusev is losing the accent.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Rusev is so BAAAAAD.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Rusev is a good actor.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

:lmao

Why is this thing even happening with these two? :lmao

It's so against their characters. 


It's hilarious though. 

:maury


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

USA, USA, USA...fuck this boring ass crowd


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

This is so bad it's hilarious


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Ruev should yell out 'Lana' like Rocky did Adrienne, then they could have like a king kong storyline. Rusev is this strong aggressive beast with his only weakness being his beauty, Lana, she casts a spell over him and he would do anything to protect her.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Guys cheering his woman are crazy line


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

"Now is not the time for USA!" lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao This motherfucker is talking about dreams and take my hand.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

nWoblack/white said:


> Only in pro wrestling would a couple rather talk there problems out in a arena full of people then in private lmao


lol, rusev is acting like an American now without knowing it.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

If this was the original ECW, Rusev would put Lana in the Accolade as soon as she took his hand.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Rusev is _just now_ understanding that bitches be trippin' and are prone to playing minds games on dudes. Better late than never, I suppose.

:draper2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Give the man a hand, Lana.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Check that dude in the denim jacket in the front row. He has no clue what the fuck is happening.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*'NOW IS NOT THE TIME FOR YOU, ESSE!'*

Ohhhh...._USA_.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Is it just me or is Rusev's accent all over the place?


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

ironcladd1 said:


> "Lana I had a dirty thong of yours in my bag when I got back to Bulgaria. I don't want it." :lol


unk4


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Good comedy segment, just needs Bo Dallas.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't need eye candy to enjoy Raw, hence why the divas bore the hell out of me, but Lana is in a class by herself, and I've never preferred blondes.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

They are ruining the Marc Mero/Sable arc Rusev and Lana had. Marc Mero never begged for Sable back after he kicked her to the curb.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

There has to be a record on this forum with the amount of people quoting Lana rn.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

F*cking Booker :lol He lying!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Rusev happy now.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

nb4 here to show the world


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

"All women do these things for attention"

Garbage.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

JBLn goating it "love...wonderful to see"


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Rusev fucked up!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Rusev showing emotion.

:maury


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

.........this segment is completely out of character, for both of them.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What in the hell is going on?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

A woman saying she was wrong :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lmao Yoooooooooooooo Rusev you cold blooded! :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I've been staring at Rusev's package for this entire segment. Goddamn.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Beauty and the Bulgarian beast.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This is so dumb


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Rusev rustling the crowd SO much :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What in the fucking fuck is going on?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:LOL

This is too much


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

this is garbage


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

W-Where you going STOP! Wtf are they doing with Rusev...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Just like foreign men to try and degrade their women upon reconciling. :lol


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Hahahshahahaha fucking Rusev man


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Whoever yelled "New Day Sucks" as the three words is fan of the night.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

JBLoser said:


> "All women do these things for attention"


its true


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Russe boss right now


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A woman say she's sorry?

:drake1


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Honey Bucket said:


> So Rusev is just gonna stand in the ring for three minutes shouting 'LANA! LANA!' like a Bulgarian Alan Partridge.


My favourite reference on this forum.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Rusev angry again.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

Lana should've said "niet". Kinda makes it more epic if she said "no" in russian


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

This dudes accent fading in and out :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rusev is a great heel lol


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

This shit is so terrible.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I fucking hate pro wrestling


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Rusev is great :lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

This is fucking hilarious.

:maury

:lmao

OMG. 

:ti


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Rusev is f*cking gold! Know your place woman! I Own you!! :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Hey.. sounds like some users on thsi board now. A real heel


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao Rusev getting alpha up in this bitch. Better learn your fucking place, Lana!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Alexander "This is what a feminist looks like" Rusev


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Rusev is the man.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I really should break up with my girlfriend like this just to see what happens.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rusev telling this bitch to get in the kitchen and make him a sandwich:lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rusev owns u woman. Get your bitchass back in that ring woman.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:ti


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Know your place woman!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

does rusev need to choke a bitch..?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Like a terrible case of diarrhea, so to are The Raws of Our Lives


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Rusev keeping that pimphand strong


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Such a shame, I still think Rusev could have been something.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Lana is definitely the classiest woman in the arena, it is Long Island


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Why is Rusev a comedy character now?!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

"Rusev is a sexist asshole"

No shit, he's a heel.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

He's actually going to hit her isn't he


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

"I'm a GROWN Woahmun"- Beyonce


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"YOU NEED TO KNOW YOUR PLACE, WOMAN!"

"I OWN YOU! YOU ARE MINE!"



hh and :mark: at Rusev being alpha as fuck.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Whoever yelled "New Day Sucks" as the three words is fan of the night.


I literally burst out laughing when I heard that. :lol


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I've been staring at Rusev's package for this entire segment. Goddamn.


is it better than jack swaggers?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

It's went on too long


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Lana laying the Law


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Poor Rusev he will never feel Lana's mouth again


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Yooooooooooooo Rusev is great! :lmao


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Lmfao @ that fake ass accent.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That was so stupid... back to gaming.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

It's settled, I'm going to tell the missus I own her and she should know her place.

Will report back with my findings.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

They got the same hairstyle.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

And we end an effective segment with this fucking goof. fpalm


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Ugh Ziggler is too much of a geek for Lana. I hope she is just using him.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Another awkward kiss. Great.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rusev is the new *BBC. Big Bulgarian Cuckold!*


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

fhit hitting the shan.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I can't be the only one who thinks Lana and Dolph look awful together? 

Just, no.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao Booker.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Whoa, whoa, whoa, where did this victim card go up? Is Rusev Ray McDonald?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rusev is now a cuck to Ziggler.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Good guy Ziggler comes across like a real dick


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Why the fuck does Ziggler get her. 

Ziggler fucking sucks.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Was that supposed to be a comedy segment?

Because I found that shit hilarious :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lana hot as fuck. She should do Playboy...or porn.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Hope Lana comes out one day with the Diva's championship around her ass like Dolph does.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dolph and Lana have the same hair style. :lmao


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Lol this is so painful and dumb....Rusev character went from indestructible focused monster to random whining cuckold


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

"I belong to no one !!!"
*"I'm here to show the world"*

WWE at its finest.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Looked like Lana was making out with her twin sister for a second.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Pleeasee doon't gooooo please don't gooo ooooo


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Lana accent sounds funny


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rusev taking this L


:ziggler2
:ziggler2
:ziggler2
:ziggler2
:ziggler2 :ziggler2 :ziggler2 :ziggler2


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Lana & Ziggler?? 

idk how i feel about this.


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

Sazer Ramon said:


> Lana is definitely the classiest woman in the arena, it is Long Island


I'm from LI, and 100% agree.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Got to admit, Ziggler was pretty cool there.

Rusev is totally ruined at this point though.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

:jr that jezebel!!!!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey just sat down for Raw (I didn't see much earlier), did I miss anything?


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I can't be the only one who thinks Lana and Dolph look awful together?
> 
> Just, no.


I don't know why the WWE keeps randomly pairing women up with Dolph, it never works out.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:ha


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

I swear if this doesn't end with Rusev completely killing Ziggler in the chamber, then they ruined Rusev


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Is that J&J Security's parents behind Zangief the camera boy?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

STONE COLD! STONE COLD! STONE COLD!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This stupid assault storyline is so stupid. Why does the WWE do this stupid shit.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah....When this Cena segment is done I'm just going to stop watching Raw again and just watch NXT


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Evolution said:


> It's settled, I'm going to tell the missus I own her and she should know her place.
> 
> Will report back with my findings.


lol, but probably without your testicles...they'll be in the garbage disposal.

Alas, Evolution, we knew you well.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

If the only Ambrose would have mocked that dudes lisp


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

"Lunatics" run from the police..not stick around to be read their fucking rights.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow the detective looks just like my dad.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lok said:


> Dolph and Lana have the same hair style. :lmao


They can give each other hair and eyeliner tips.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

get the duct tape and vaseline, while you cuff dean the 'fun way'


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kane fucking electrocuted Shane McMahon's balls and nothing happened to him:lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh snap, that little camerman dude is Will Ferrara from ROH. :I


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Aww would have been better if Ziggler didn't come out.


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

What's up, anyway, with the fact that whenever a girl ditches her guy on Raw, she invariably ends up with Ziggler? Is he PG Val Venis?


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

BE CAREFUL


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

will ferrara looked like a fucking geek in that segment.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

:lmao at thith thpeach impediment motherfucker they hired to read Ambrothe hith righth.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Roman Empire said:


> Hey just sat down for Raw (I didn't see much earlier), did I miss anything?


They made Rusev look like a HUGE bitch tonight, like huger than normal.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Please bring the attitude era back I can't take this cheesy crap anymore


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

So Ambrose returning during the main event confirmed?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Did he say right to remain violent?

Dean has no problem following that protocol.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Anyone know if Rusev and Lana are still in a real life relationship? If so it must be weird watching your girlfriend kiss Dolph.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Kane fucking electrocuted Shane McMahon's balls and nothing happened to him:lmao


To be fair, trying to arrest someone who electrocuted another mans balls is just terrifying.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Lord Wolfe said:


> "Lunatics" run from the police..not stick around to be read their fucking rights.


Unless Lunatics plan on killing the cops, stealing their car, and driving back to the arena.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Shit like is RAW is why I'm reverting back to weeabo shit.

Fix your goddamn product, WWE.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Evolution said:


> :lmao at thith thpeach impediment motherfucker they hired to read Ambrothe hith righth.


:done


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

I assume Ambrose will escape and somehow get back into the building.

That only means the Authority are going to be in the ring again tonight... WHY?


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Oh snap, that little camerman dude is Will Ferrara from ROH. :I


You're right


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

deathslayer said:


> So Ambrose returning during the main event confirmed?


Better be. The fact that he was relegated to midcard is a fucking joke.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ambrose getting the Stone Cold treatment


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cucksev.


Btw she said she belonged to no one, then ran to ziggler. Dat logic.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Will Stone Cold show up at one of these RAWs someday?


Like they pan from the Authority gloating to see Austin wearing mesh cap and all staring them down, and suddenly the Authority doesn't look so Authority anymore as Austin is immune to their ruling.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Shit like is RAW is why I'm reverting back to weeabo shit.
> 
> Fix your goddamn product, WWE.


Lee & Gai vs the Kyuubi Clone was quite the mark out moment.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Kane fucking electrocuted Shane McMahon's balls and nothing happened to him:lmao


 And set JR on fire. And also tombstoned a priest.

Good times.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lord Wolfe said:


> "Lunatics" run from the police..not stick around to be read their fucking rights.


Especially when they themselves just said "You don't need to say it, I've been through this before"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

gaz0301 said:


> Anyone know if Rusev and Lana are still in a real life relationship? If so it must be weird watching your girlfriend kiss Dolph.


I know. Having someone kiss your woman that wears more makeup than she does is weird.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Find it odd they gave that segment 20 minutes, with a commercial break. 

They must be trying to make Lana a top star.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Unless Lunatics plan on killing the cops, stealing their car, and driving back to the arena.


That will be happening won't it..


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Evolution said:


> It's settled, I'm going to tell the missus I own her and she should know her place.
> 
> Will report back with my findings.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

ironcladd1 said:


> Ambrose getting the Stone Cold treatment


Yep, all he needs is to get back the arena with a beer truck and douse the Authority lol. Those were the days.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lmao F*cking Jamie Noble


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:ti Noble is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Doesn't Long Island have there own cops? I didn't realize the NYPD went all the way out there.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

More IC chamber match ups... ZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Why a Police van and not a squad car?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

So....instead of just leaving with the contract they concoct a convoluted plan to have Ambrose arrested. Who writes this shit?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Rollins and his boys obviously don't give a fuck about the "KEEP BACK 200FT FROM VEHICLE" sticker on the back.

FUCK DA PO-LIIIISE


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The judge is just going to release him on a signature bond tomorrow morning anyway...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Typical shit booking by the WWE having all the guys in a title match face each other, so half of them lose going into the match.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

WAKE UP ITS FEEDING TIME


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Finally a new season of Prison Break, starring the Dean "Lunatic Fringe" Ambrose.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

This same gimmick of Ryback's would be all about feeding him more pussy if this was the Attitude Era. :lol


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

When will the wwe just accept the face that Ryback is not the one?


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

gaz0301 said:


> Anyone know if Rusev and Lana are still in a real life relationship? If so it must be weird watching your girlfriend kiss Dolph.


They recently bought a house together.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

look at this crew. the big red side-titty monster and two never was midgets (one of whom is facially deformed)


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The arrest thing is just stupid


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> More IC chamber match ups... ZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Which means Sheamus vs. Ziggler Part 78 later on.

Fresh and exciting!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Jobber entrance for the reigning King of the Ring, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

TWO MOST BORING GUYS ON THE ROSTER FIGHTING


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Ambrose going to jail for not being Vince approved face.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> So....instead of just leaving with the contract they concoct a convoluted plan to have Ambrose arrested. Who writes this shit?


Who do you think


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Barrett is so boring now a days, King of the Ring was so rushed and it didn't help him at all. Shame, I miss BNB.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

http://kizi.com/games/feed-me-more

:lol


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Ryder is war. Sign of the night.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> I know. Having someone kiss your woman that wears more makeup than she does is weird.


:lmao :vince2 :bow :clap

"Paul, Hire this man" - :vince


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Has Barrett won a match after becoming "king barrett"? Lol.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Ryan "I'm kind of a CM Punk guy" Reeves


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

How long until Dean gets the full straight jacket/face mask ala Hannibal Lecter and Sabu and comes to the ring strapped to a board? *THAT'LL SPORTS ENTERTAIN THE UNIVERSE*:vince5


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

King of the ring?
Jobber Entrance Dammit!!
:vince3:vince3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Knew that rushed KOTR was going to be worthless.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Has Barrett won a match after becoming "king barrett"? Lol.


Did he win any before?


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

So Bray and Ryback both had the best match of their careers with each other, Bray went over semi-clean and the feud ended? Wtf is that all about?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

BryanZiggler said:


> Barrett is so boring now a days, King of the Ring was so rushed and it didn't help him at all. Shame, I miss BNB.


IT's because they thought that just having KOTR would appease fans. Not actually putting effort into it, but just having it.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

why is ryback wearing progressively more flourescant gear


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Random chants! OLEEEEeeee


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Knew that rushed KOTR was going to be worthless.


Yep we all saw that coming.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Nikki Bella said:


> This same gimmick of Ryback's would be all about feeding him more pussy if this was the Attitude Era. :lol


I'm putting that in my next porn script

'wake up bitch! it's feeding time!'


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

boring chant ...one guy though. The rest don't look like they care enough to cheer or boo.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

IDONTSHIV said:


> How long until Dean gets the full straight jacket/face mask ala Hannibal Lecter and Sabu and comes to the ring strapped to a board? *THAT'LL SPORTS ENTERTAIN THE UNIVERSE*:vince5


That'd be a sick Mania Entrance though.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Did he win any before?


If memory serves me correctly, you have to win matches before becoming KOTR.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Going for the winds of change :cole


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Has Barrett won a match after becoming "king barrett"? Lol.


He beat Neville after Payback.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Bad News Burial


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

On paper, Barrett seems to have everything.

However, he just bores me so much. The KOTR win did nothing for him, he isn't doing anything with this King gimmick.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

At least act like the elbow pad is loaded, Barrett...makes more sense than it suddenly developing powers being turned around...


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> How long until Dean gets the full straight jacket/face mask ala Hannibal Lecter and Sabu and comes to the ring strapped to a board? *THAT'LL SPORTS ENTERTAIN THE UNIVERSE*:vince5


Ambrose in Hannibal mask would be badass.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

King Of Jobbers


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

crowd couldnt give a shit about his match if they OD'd on exlax


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

King Barrett < Bad news Barrett


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> IT's because they thought that just having KOTR would appease fans. Not actually putting effort into it, but just having it.


Exactly, no built at all it just came out of nowhere and was rushed over 2 days with a complete anti climax.

That job by the king to an injured Ryback... fpalm


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Jerry _the King_ Lawler is booked better and doesn't even wrestle (in WWE)


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Barrett is such a waste of space. He has absolutely no redeeming qualities barring decent mic skills. Maybe it's time to become a manager for someone.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Yeah yell at the belt Ryback, it'll understand you.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Neville should be the next IC champion, no one in the title match even deserves to be the IC champion, most of them are jobbers.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

This is where Dean turns heel, he'll have to put a hit out on that cameraguy.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So Barrett's reign of geekdom continues. :\

Oh well, at least Ryback won. :I


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

I see so winning KOR has the same bad luck as being IC champion


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Entourage heel turn


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

"Barrett helped England win the Rugby World Cup." - JBL

What...how? What a random and bizarre comment!

Ryback wins, another Barrett loss.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Hold on there, Trips. The cops just don't give you updates on their perp's transport


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:lmao at the Summerfest reference to Piven's guest hosting spot from a few years ago. :clap


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

These four guys seem like douchebags.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So let me guess Dean Ambrose breaks out of county jail, steals a squad car and makes it back in time to sign the contract because that's what a lunatic does.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

What a fucking idiot the Ryback character is sometimes. :lmao

Yells Feed Me More in front of the title.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Why did Barrett even win KOTR?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Apathy levels rising. Rapidly rising.

The show probably ends with these four bedwetters rescuing Dean from prison and helping him sign the contract from a tight rope.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

wtf is this

4 fucking assholes

No 
ONE

CARES


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Think I'm going to go toss my cookies.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

lol Turtle


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fuck, who cares? :deanfpalm


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

This Raw is just one big running Botchamania.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

You know what that's like right Stephanie? :lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

This segment has cemented my decision.

I am not going to watch the Entourage movie.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

These 4 guys are actors? :dahell


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

gobsayscomeon said:


> These four guys seem like douchebags.


yea a complete waste, I wonder if their movie is a wwe studios film???


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

just another failed gimmick for barrett. oh wait, he doesn't even try to sell the fact that he's king. should've stuck to bad news where he was actually decent enough to get a reaction.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Steph reminding me more and more of Queen Cersei


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

SUMMERFEST reference :lmao


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Shots fired by random Guest host #3


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

How did 4 unknown indie midgets score a backstage segment with Stephanie and Triple H????


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm gonna yell "Feed Me More" in front of my bank in the hopes that I get more money.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Nikki Bella said:


> What a fucking idiot the Ryback character is sometimes. :lmao
> 
> Yells Feed Me More in front of the title.


lol. I'm not even gonna lie...I loved that.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Algernon said:


> How did 4 unknown indie midgets score a backstage segment with Stephanie and Triple H????


Hahaha pretty good


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Z. Kusano said:


> These 4 guys are actors? :dahell


between them and steph, it's like an actor's seminar out there.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

killacamt said:


> yea a complete waste, I wonder if their movie is a wwe studios film???


it was a huge HBO series lol

But all four of those guys are DBs lol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The cast of Entourage....As if you didn't already have 20 reasons not to watch it..


----------



## kevaxe2k2 (Feb 23, 2015)

I never knew there was so much Entourage hate. Ari Gold is one of the greatest characters of all time, IMO


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

killacamt said:


> yea a complete waste, I wonder if their movie is a wwe studios film???


Aint that a warner bros propertie?


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Kevin Owens already plz so I can turn this train wreck off.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Is Entourage still on tv but got really bad or something? 

i'm not understanding the backlash in here. Years ago, this was one of the hottest show on cable.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Steph reminding me more and more of Queen Cersei


maybe HHH will get his guts exposed to the midnight mist by el Torito


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Awesome for them to bring it up :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Kevin Tucker said:


> I never knew there was so much Entourage hate. Ari Gold is one of the greatest characters of all time, IMO


But Piven was hot garbage when he showed up on Raw.


----------



## kevaxe2k2 (Feb 23, 2015)

Medicaid said:


> Is Entourage still on tv but got really bad or something?
> 
> i'm not understanding the backlash in here. Years ago, this was one of the hottest show on cable.


No it ended about a year ago. Movie coming out now. 

But yeah the hate is surprising me


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Surprised at all the hate for entourage. It was a great show and I can't wait to see the film.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

It's a long night


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Was gonna send in my tape for Tough Enough but uh..never fucking mind..jesus.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

#Apicary4ToughEnough2015


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Wasn't the only reason Turtle was "famous" was because he was a fat ****** who acted black? Now he's skinny and doesn't act black. Soooooooooo.


----------



## kevaxe2k2 (Feb 23, 2015)

Stardust has completely fell off the map since the short Goldust feud


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

tugh enuff videos


marvel at this


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

ENTOURAGE IS GREAT :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Stardust :mj2


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh shit. Arrow's about to kill Stardust with an Arrow.:mj4


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Hey it's Green Arrow!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

:lol I thought that was Jeff Hardy wearing that cap.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh Stephen save us from this show.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Stardust, you have failed this city


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

No, don't drag Arrow into this.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Steven Ammell is the man.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Green Arrow gunna pull the quiver and bow out and shoot Stardust to Pluto.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Neville :mark:

One of the only reasons to watch this shit nowadays


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Green Arrow vs. Stardust = Ratings. :vince$


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Here's Altitude era


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

STARDUST VS ARROW :mark:


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Kevin Tucker said:


> Stardust has completely fell off the map since the short Goldust feud


i appreciate the effort he puts into it, but the gimmick i completely out of place in 2015 WWE


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

They need to cut that "The New Sensation" shit out, just leave it at "The Man that Gravity Forgot". fpalm


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Honey Bucket said:


> :lol I thought that was Jeff Hardy wearing that cap.


Yea, I was about to jump up and markout lol. Jeff has a broken leg though.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Ammell finally got to be on Raw? If only he was the Arrow... "Vince.. you have failed this city." Ah... o well.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

ANOTHER MATCH?! That will be good.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lol bo vs neville at EC


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I tried watching some of the potential divas TE videos on their site (ya know for research :cool2. 

Bottom line is most of the really hot ones in the commercials aren't there. Pretty sure WWE is faking those


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I really wish Stardust would go away


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Shadowcran said:


> At least act like the elbow pad is loaded, Barrett...makes more sense than it suddenly developing powers being turned around...


I like to pretend he flips the elbow pad to show the color red since it's called the bull hammer, but I really have no idea if that's why. He may have still done the flip when it was the souvenir elbow, but I know when he first used it he didn't. He would set it up from a wrist-lock from behind like Okada's rainmaker finisher.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Why is Neville being throw into a nobody cares match with fucking Bo Dallas???


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Entourage haters:


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

That smile from Bo on the EC picture :lmao


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

oh...Arrow going to help him perform the "red Arrow"...who writes this shit?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Why the fuck is boob dallas in a ppv match? Against the guy who should be winning the ic title?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Poor Cody. Dude is ruined. At least he married a black chick though.bama4


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Damn Ammell is a huge fan of wrestling and would probably train hard for a match. Please do not waste the likes of him on Stardust >.<.


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

killacamt said:


> yea a complete waste, I wonder if their movie is a wwe studios film???


It's not it's based of their HBO TV show


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I remember when some people were talking about Cody being a future WWE or World Heavyweight Champion one day. What the hell happened. fpalm.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Wouldn't mind seeing Stephen get in the ring and just deck Stardust to be honest.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The "Summerfest" reference thrilled me because the Piven guest host episode in 2009 was my first time watching RAW in like 8 years...and I kept watching.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Harribel said:


> Stardust :mj2


I really miss regular Cody Rhodes. Was so much better than this in every way.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Lord Wolfe said:


> Was gonna send in my tape for Tough Enough but uh..never fucking mind..jesus.


NO!!!!!!!!!!! PLEASE STILL DO IT!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

someone on this forum coined the term " Legit Midget"

i think they should should apply it to neville (in oplace of the gravity forgot horseshit)


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Crickets for Neville.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Why the fuck is boob dallas in a ppv match? Against the guy who should be winning the ic title?


Probably to just put on a quality match. Still doesn't explain R-Truth in the Chamber though .


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

CJohn3:16 said:


> Why is Neville being throw into a nobody cares match with fucking Bo Dallas???


because they had amazing matches in NXT

that being said, Neville should be in the IC title match over T Truth.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Evolution said:


> Crickets for Neville.


When you see that face up close.........it takes something out of you.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Poor Cody. Dude is ruined. At least he married a black chick though.bama4


A very hot black chick. Nice boobies.

That's better than nothing.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

the stardust act is tired. his career peaked when he threw sandow's briefcase in the gulf of mexico.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

I feel bad for Neville. He went from almost beating Cena to feuding with Bo Dallas.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Thing of beauty!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

So sad to see what's become of Cody Rhodes.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Red Arrow, like Roy Harper (Arsenal)


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Whoever thought Neville feuding with BO DALLAS was a good idea should never be allowed to write any TV again.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Stardust should change his name to Sawdust.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

CM Pepsi said:


> I really miss regular Cody Rhodes. Was so much better than this in every way.


Another L :mj2


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Bo looking fine. :banderas


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I forgot Neville and Dallas feuded on NXT for the title. Should be a great match.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Bo Dallas is hilarious lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

+1 to Bradshaw for saying that Stardust failed this city. :clap


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Look at Neville getting punked by this GEEK.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn I didn't realize how much of a jobber Stardust is until now :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

God, it's these 4 douchebags again.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

3 hairpieces hanging out with the Divas


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ryder getting air time


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Emma can't wait to steal their movie.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Ryder vs Cena confirmed


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Can somebody get Bo Dallas off my screen, he's so damn bad. 

More shitty backstage guest segments, yippie :marvin


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

LAYLA SIGHTING


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

lol this segment feels like an episode of Entourage.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Of course they gotta have groupies. And you know they ready to fuck. :kobe The bros planning an orgy.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh they chanted for him because they are in Long Island .


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Who were those 2 Divas on the right?


----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Emma can't wait to steal their movie.


From walmart none the less.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Ziggler vs Sheamus part 3161385


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Didn't realize how tall the divas were until now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Watch out guys, Emma might swipe your Rolex.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Alicia Fox looking delicious.

RYDER! Yaasss. Feel a strange connection to Ryder..every person from the wrestling business I talk to where I am to about wrestling seems to know him in someway.


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

I have know idea what just happened, but whatever they're doing to Ryder, I highly doubt it's a "good idea."


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Oh gee, Ziggler vs Sheamus? I really wonder who's going to win this match. The suspense is killing me...


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Emma gets to be a ditzy bimbo on the main roster fuck you Vince.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

These 4 entourage guys are starting to annoy me to Florida Georgia Line levels.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

If Ryder got dubbed by the Entourage guys it would've been encapsulated his career so well.


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Ziggler vs Shaemus up next? Thats enough for me tonight.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Evolution said:


> LAYLA SIGHTING


Why is she even employed? I like her and all, but they do all fuck all with her


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Ryder to answer the US open, Owens will interfere and destroy him.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Abisial said:


> Who were those 2 Divas on the right?


Emma & Layla


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

CJohn3:16 said:


> Why is Neville being throw into a nobody cares match with fucking Bo Dallas???


because his leg hurts


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Layla with the Grandma like haircut.

fpalm


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The more I see the cast of Entourage, the less I want to see it, even when it's free on USA or TBS or something.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Every one of those guys looked like midgets compared to even the divas. Layla is hardly 5 foot tall


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

virus21 said:


> Why is she even employed? I like her and all, but they do all fuck all with her


She peaked with LayCool, as annoying as they were, they made for some great heels.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/603010604060684288

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/603010047044489216
:shaq


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Divas were probably wearing like 4 inch heels, tbf.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cena Owens next?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Watch out guys, Emma might swipe your Rolex.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

I wanna see that Entourage guy who was standing in the doorway with Zach Ryder stand next to El Torito. I wanna know who's shorter.


----------



## brahski20 (Jun 20, 2013)

Ziggler getting a lot of tv time tonight to show off his ass shaking skills


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ziggler is a jabroni who got a lucky break


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

He were go with WWE lack of continuity . Why isn't Lana with him?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm concerned about my sexuality because I got about 62% of an erection during the Money In The Bank promo. A promo that included one woman (fat bespectacled lady in the crowd).


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Fellllllllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah! R u not entertained?! :lmao


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

What the honest fuck is going on with Dolphs hair? It looks like he got back into the frosted tips phase from 2003.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Sheamus Vs Ziggler again?

How many times is Ziggler going to get his ass kicked? :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Sheamus always looks like he's going to cry with his new entrance. Idk how to feel about it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Layla with the Grandma like haircut.
> 
> fpalm



Would give that grandma the pipe still.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

THE GREAT WHITE


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Ziggler vs. Sheamus to infinity


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

WWE climbed at least 1 step every week for the last 4 weeks, so far this week it seems like they had a stroke and fell all the way back down.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Whoever thought Neville feuding with BO DALLAS was a good idea should never be allowed to write any TV again.


neville doesn't have the presence and superstar potential to give him a big push from the jump. he's a workhorse with godly ring ability. workhorses start at the bottom and work their way up. dallas is a good start for him honestly. his strengths are neville's weaknesses.


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

Sheamus Da Don


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Sheamus whitness literally made my eyes squints during his entrance.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm gonna laugh when Stephanie fires Zack Ryder in Long Island for helping Ambrose get out of jail :lol


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

brahski20 said:


> Ziggler getting a lot of tv time tonight to show off his ass shaking skills


Maybe Lana will pickup some of his mannerisms....

IfunowutImean


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Clear to me that Fella is winning the IC title. Rusev is the only other one who stands a chance.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

sheanus

this is the problem with wwe.

a rivaly goes from ppv's, to stipulation matches on ppv, to random RAW match with little reasoning



fucking terrible


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

shutupchico said:


> neville doesn't have the presence and superstar potential to give him a big push from the jump. he's a workhorse with godly ring ability. workhorses start at the bottom and work their way up. dallas is a good start for him honestly. his strengths are neville's weaknesses.


But Dallas is terrible at everything...Doesn't that make Neville the whole package?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:cole "arse"

Cannot be unheard :trips7


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

shutupchico said:


> neville doesn't have the presence and superstar potential to give him a big push from the jump. he's a workhorse with godly ring ability. workhorses start at the bottom and work their way up. dallas is a good start for him honestly. his strengths are neville's weaknesses.


That would be fine if Bo wasn't put out there as a complete loser who no one should realistically lose to. Plus given the push Neville has coming in it feels at least a step or two backwards, even if it's just for the Chamber special.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

This match again huh


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

shutupchico said:


> neville doesn't have the presence and superstar potential to give him a big push from the jump. he's a workhorse with godly ring ability. workhorses start at the bottom and work their way up. dallas is a good start for him honestly. his strengths are neville's weaknesses.


:rudy

Bo Dallas hasn't done shit for months and he's the definition of a low card geek. Neville should have been in the elimination chamber instead of Truth. Let Neville show out before getting eliminated so that he has some momentum and a possible feud heading out of Elimination Chamber. It's common sense.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Clear to me that Fella is winning the IC title. Rusev is the only other one who stands a chance.


I am praying it's rusev, and the ziggler/Lana vs rusev thing continues. Sheamus is one of the most overrated, overpushed people in wrestling history.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Only thing saving this Raw is if Vince bails out Ambrose.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Ryder should consider himself lucky he's still employed. Keep getting those checks son.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Headliner said:


> :rudy
> 
> Bo Dallas hasn't done shit for months and he's the definition of a low card geek. Neville should have been in the elimination chamber instead of Truth. Let Neville show out before getting eliminated so that he has some momentum and a possible feud heading out of Elimination Chamber. It's common sense.


No, Wyatt should have been there instead of Truth.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Did I hear some boos for Lana?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sheamus: ARE YOU NOT ENTERTAINED!?!!?!

Me: NO!!!!

*Lana comes out*

Me: YESS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

At least the camera man knows to show Lana from behind :datass


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

If 1-800-FELLA ever tweaks it to "ARE YOU NOT SPORTS ENTERTAINED?!?", I'll legit lose my shit. :jay2


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

ALL DAY LOOOOOOOOONG









Sheamus _almost_ an Inner City Machine Guns mark confirmed


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

*So who's bailing out Ambrose*

Honestly the only thing that can save Raw right now is if Vince bails out Ambrose.

Likely good guy Reigns? Ryder?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> But Dallas is terrible at everything...Doesn't that make Neville the whole package?


dallas has charisma and mic ability.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Erik. said:


> No, Wyatt should have been there instead of Truth.


Nah. It's no point in Wyatt being in the match if he's not going to win. There's more upside to Neville being in the match than a stale Wyatt.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ziggler now that Lana came out.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Loved how Colter always referred to Lana as Lena.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Ryder and the entourage crew will pull up in johnny dramas car from the entourage credits with ambrose along for the ride


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Bad night for matches.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

What are they chanting?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Nah. It's no point in Wyatt being in the match if he's not going to win. There's more upside to Neville being in the match than a stale Wyatt.


Wyatt should have won it though, that's the thing.

You further Ziggler/Rusev in Elimination Chamber. I wouldn't have minded Neville in the match either instead of that geek Barrett. Like you said, done all his flippy flappy shit before moving onto his next feud, preferably against Sheamus.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Nine99 said:


> Only thing saving this Raw is if Vince bails out Ambrose.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: So who's bailing out Ambrose*

I'd say either Vince or The Ascension.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> But Dallas is terrible at everything...Doesn't that make Neville the whole package?


Dallas is great on the mic and good in the ring. Go watch his NXT matches, you will see how good he is.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

TheFaceofthe_E said:


> What are they chanting?


nothing. the crowd has been motionless for minutes


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Crowd was dead silent when Ziggler hit his finisher..lol...


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

even Vince can't save RAW tonight.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: So who's bailing out Ambrose*



Nine99 said:


> Honestly the only thing that can save Raw right now is if Vince bails out Ambrose.
> 
> Likely good guy Reigns? Ryder?


Likely - Entourage wanks

Interesting - Vince

Awesome - Shane o mac


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Love how Booker nearly dropped an F bomb lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Always loved that move.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Russell looks like a Roided up Ron Jermey


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

rusev out to rape (sodomize) ziggler


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Ziggler loses. Shocker.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Furthering midcard feuds? Well played.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Love when heels interact.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Vince Russo

SWEERRRVVEEE!!!!




...bro


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ruseeeeeeeeeev! Crrruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuush!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Poor Ziggler. I lol'd at Rusev's smirk to Lana. That I'm about to whoop your new boyfriend's ass look to show I'm still that dude. 

George Zimmerman's brother about to commit another wrongful act.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Headliner said:


> :rudy
> 
> Bo Dallas hasn't done shit for months and he's the definition of a low card geek. Neville should have been in the elimination chamber instead of Truth. Let Neville show out before getting eliminated so that he has some momentum and a possible feud heading out of Elimination Chamber. It's common sense.


right, dallas is low card. like i said, start at the bottom, work your way up. neville got no speaking ability, he isn't a star whose gonna sell u tickets now. his reputation will be based solely off what he does in the ring. the way u book him is to have him work his way up blue collar style. he has to fight and claw for everything he has because he's not a sports entertainer, he's a wrestler like dynamite kid, and benoit.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Yep, should've gone with an Ari Gold stand alone movie instead.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Brogue kick always looks so stiff. Reminds me of tests big boot. Looks like their head is legit kicked off.


----------



## AttitudeEraFan (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: So who's bailing out Ambrose*

As long as it isn't Mr. Nice Guy John Cena, I am fine


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Lana no sells everything haha


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: So who's bailing out Ambrose*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Good to hear "Rusev sucks" chants instead of "USA" chants. As much as I hate this entire angle, it's booking, and the out of characterness of everyone involved, I do hope it means Rusev can get more legit heat outside of patriotism.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Sure seems like Lana does not give a fuck!


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Goddamn Rusev! Kiss him now like hahahahahaha!


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

KISS HIM NOW!!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Based Cucksev


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Rusev still getting that heat. Master.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Poor Ziggler. I lol'd at Rusev's smirk to Lana. That I'm about to whoop your new boyfriend's ass look to show I'm still that dude.
> 
> George Zimmerman's brother about to commit another wrongful act.


Best part is Lana's look like "Boy did I choose the wrong dude to rebound with."


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

"YOU SUCK!!"


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

'KISS HIM NOW!'

Rusev has been the MVP tonight by a mile.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

shutupchico said:


> dallas has charisma and mic ability.


Smiling like a simpleton and having the voice of a pubescent girl doesn't equal mic skill and charisma.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Lana looked really uncomfortable there...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

See what happens when you put dat pussy on a pedestal, Zigglypuff? :favre2


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"John Cena likes Nickelback" sign. At least Roman Reigns has company.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Can't believe I'm saying this but Cena's open challenge is the first interesting sounding thing coming up in this show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rusev still trying to overcome that Cena burial. Poor guy.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> Goddamn Rusev! Kiss him now like hahahahahaha!


i would mark if he forced lana to kiss him


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So if we are basing this on hoodanomics, Lana's ex man just whooped her current man's ass right in front of her. Therefore, she has no choice but to go back with Rusev because he just proved he's superior, and that dude. And Ziggler is a bitch.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

CM Pepsi said:


> Can't believe I'm saying this but Cena's open challenge is the first interesting sounding thing coming up in this show.


thats just because ew are hoping Owens shows up again 

Owens really should have a match on raw.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Remembering the duo of Lana and Rusev 1 more time!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Lana looked really uncomfortable there...


She just watched her real-life boyfriend mount another makeup-wearing bleached blond.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> thats just because ew are hoping Owens shows up again.


Yeah basically. But even so it's always interesting to see who comes out.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

KaineSpawnX said:


> "John Cena likes Nickelback" sign. At least Roman Reigns has company.


I like Nickelback, any problem with that?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Maybe Finn balor comes out but doubt it


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Roderick Strong to answer the challenge like he did 10 years ago :mark:


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Headliner said:


> So if we are basing this on hoodanomics, Lana's ex man just whooped her current man's ass right in front of her. Therefore, she has no choice but to go back with Rusev because he just proved he's superior, and that dude. And Ziggler is a bitch.


does $$$ come into play in such a situation? like if Ziggs were about to move her to a de-lux apartmant, would she still go back to that old shit she knows?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

This is a lesson for all the kids out there. Don't get involved with chicks like Lana.

High maintenance as fuck and expects you to fight all her ex boyfriends.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Would absolutely love Balor to debut. Owens to cost him, now that he's the number one contender for the NXT Title, then stare down Cena.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

No way that Chrisle guy is straight.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> I like Nickelback, any problem with that?


Whenever I make it to a Raw, I'll try to remember to bring a "Mordecay likes Nickelback" sign in your honor.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Smiling like a simpleton and having the voice of a pubescent girl doesn't equal mic skill and charisma.


dallas stands out. he's someone that when he goes back through the curtain, u remember his troll act. disagree that he doesn't have mic skill and charisma, he speaks well, and the fact that his voice is irritable makes sense... he's a heel.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

So are we going to actually have someone answer the US open challenge or is Owens going to attack the challenger or come out again and talk to Cena?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Time for the return of DA BIG SHOW.

:cena


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Mordecay said:


> I like Nickelback, any problem with that?


Yes. Many.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Heath Slater tonight's your night kid.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Was only a few month ago Rusev was being booked as a undefeated monster .Him and Lana were brilliant together..Why the fuck have they done this shit and buried the both of them.
I swear this fucking company is hell bent on going out of buisness


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Samoa Joe please!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Owens - Cena time!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chrisley is the modern update of Dana Carvey's "Lyle The Effeminate Heterosexual" character.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm calling it. Cena vs Ryder


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Ryder comes out. Calling it now.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

You know for the longest time I thought Kevin Owens' finisher was the "PAPA POWERBOMB"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Welp time for more patriot bullshit.


all in all... said:


> does $$$ come into play in such a situation? like if Ziggs were about to move her to a de-lux apartmant, would she still go back to that old shit she knows?


Sure. But if Ziggler wins that battle, then they have to do a tie-breaker. Who has the bigger penis. No **** :toomanykobes


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Johnn Cena suckssss my favorite song.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh man i love how much we are getting of Owens on Raw. Gives me hope for his future  dude is a star.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This crowd :banderas


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Please no obvious jobber


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Berlino said:


> Was only a few month ago Rusev was being booked as a undefeated monster .Him and Lana were brilliant together..Why the fuck have they done this shit and buried the both of them.
> I swear this fucking company is hell bent on going out of buisness


i loved the gimmick of the two of them together, but to be fair it couldnt last forever


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

dat awful music each Monday fpalm


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Cena holding that stupid towel up smh lol.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> I like Nickelback, any problem with that?


NIckelback is the John Cena of rock music.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

"Apparently the remix, is still a popular song"

:cena :cena3


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Samoa Joe coming out and smashing cena would make this the greatest raw ever


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Cena is awesome and that line about apparently the remix is still a popular song haha !


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> No way that Chrisle guy is straight.


straight or not, his wife is prime grade a fuckable milf.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cena to give us all the YOO ESS SAY stuff because the timing calls for it


----------



## kevaxe2k2 (Feb 23, 2015)

Berlino said:


> Was only a few month ago Rusev was being booked as a undefeated monster .Him and Lana were brilliant together..Why the fuck have they done this shit and buried the both of them.
> I swear this fucking company is hell bent on going out of buisness


Wayyyyyyy too soon to be breaking them up. Should've been like Savage and Liz--they had, what 5 years almost? Think it is bad for both of their careers. Could be wrong though, I suppose.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The crowd remix to cena's theme


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

New Day better make an appearance tonight, at some point, BY GAWD.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Here comes the weekly America speech by Cena


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Cena vs Ryder would be fine by me. :draper2 But it's more likely for him to come out and get mauled by Owens.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Cena is just ridiculous. I can't believe this ass has been on top for 10 years.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

RD Evans to come out and layeth the smacketh down.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Cena acknowledging his heat, niiiiiice


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Just skip to the match dammit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So boring.


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

Cena acknowledging the remix xD


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

It's amazing Cena says the same thing every week but can somehow try and make it different. He fails miserably, but he tries.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fuck, just finish the promo already, Cena.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

KaineSpawnX said:


> She just watched her real-life boyfriend mount another makeup-wearing bleached blond.


I meant at the end when Rusev left.. like she doesn't know how to console Dolph because he's not her real mean (like Rusev is). Or maybe she was just acting well.. like it was her fault it happened and she didn't know how to respond.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I've heard this exact promo from him before


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cena wants to turn heel sooooo bad.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Cena should act like a face towards those who chant Let's go Cena and act like an asshole towards those who chant Cena sucks.

That be something unique.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Dumbass chant - why give them an opportunity to chant "Lets go Cena"? Just chant "Cena Sucks" continuously.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

The Trial of......Victory

????


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cue music "woo woo woo, you know it"


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

We Want Owens!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

'You hate me blah blah blah never give up blah blah hustle loyalty respect blah blah USA'


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

And, as I have found out, as one that fights against him, it is a futile effort.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

We want Ryder chants :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ryder chants though...cute.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

We want Owens chant.

Respect.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

"We want OWENS!" :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Is this Ryder's hometown or what?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

amhlilhaus said:


> straight or not, his wife is prime grade a fuckable milf.


grade a is pushing it. not saying i wouldn't push it in, but she's nothing special. those pounds got her closer to taco bell grade than grade a.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

never give up...



ten years...

every night...

america...


im a super gay


steroids...


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Cena retirement speech


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Whenever I make it to a Raw, I'll try to remember to bring a "Mordecay likes Nickelback" sign in your honor.


Good, I'll make it to RAW in a way, since I live in Peru there's no chance I'll ever be in a show, so thanks


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Whoever writes Cena's promos is the most uncreative human being on the face of the planet and should be taken out back and ended...immediately.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

WE WANT RYDER!!! :clap

John Boy talking about brotherhood...yet he put Eve's pussy over his friendship with Long Island Iced Z. :Out


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

How awesome would a Owens and Cena doubleturn be?


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

Can John Cena NOT sound like he's a president in every. single. promo that he cuts?


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

Rhyno is my guess


(Ryder is too obvious)


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Nikki Bella said:


> Cena should act like a face towards those who chant Let's go Cena and act like an asshole towards those who chant Cena sucks.
> 
> That be something unique.


That's what he should've been doing 10 fucking years ago.

But NO, WWE can't be wrong. They can never be wrong. Fucking assholes............


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

I really hope he isn't facing Zack Ryder


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

Cena's Open Challenge opponent.....Tazz!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

No idea whose coming out.... NXT guy? WWE return? Idk...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Unless there's an actual point to this, then don't bring up the divisive crowd.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Jobber in 3 2 1


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

ShadowZiggy said:


> Can John Cena NOT sound like he's a president in every. single. promo that he cuts?


I take it you're not a fan of the #Cena2016 Campaign


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

really hope they can build a few mega babyfaces soon, so cena can turn heel. for that reason, i'm disappointed reign's system push didn't work out.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owens is over!!! :mark: Good for him :clap


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

kevin owens left me incontinent last week


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Somebody please shoot this man in the fucking head


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Looks like KO is going to be the next victim to taste the shovel from JAWN THEENA


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

John Boy sounds like he's about to burst into tears with the way his voice is breaking.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Is this finally Slaters time to shine? Let's go slater baby!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

AustinRockHulk said:


> Cena's Open Challenge opponent.....Tazz!


Wait....what?!?!?


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

God damn these 10 minute promos before these matches.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

About to fall asleep here.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

KILL OWENS KILL


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

FIGHT OWENS FIGHT


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Jesus Christ, Cena is trying to talk people OUT of the building.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

C'mon out Benjamin


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

The night of "having no business" tonight I see. Rusev, having no business being one of the most natural mic workers on the roster. Ryder, having no business receiving a chant or any form of pop. Let's see if it continues...


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Gotta give credit to Cena though, he sounds like he's genuinely trying to put over Owens.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

There was almost nothing but Bryan chants when you wrestled Bryan, Cena!


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Please get to the match, this promo absolutely sucks.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

Lets Go Cena vs Fight Owens Fight is gunna be one hell of a chant battle.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

FIGHT OWENS FIGHT!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

wkc_23 said:


> C'mon out Benjamin


Still holding out hope. :mark:


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Ryder is RAW

LMAO


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

jimmy wang yang!


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

i would love to add "Joes gonna kill you" to that chant mention.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*'Forget about FIGHT OWENS FIGHT, you'll be chanting...CENA...WINS...LOL!'*

Would die if he said that.

Oh great...here come the cheap pops.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Christ Cena hurry the fuck up.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

What's happening to the stadium?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/603019184482742273"


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Such a long promo yet so little of it was actually worth listening to.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

People need to start bringing rotten fruit to pelt Cena with.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Terrible ass promo.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This is legit the same promo he's been doing for 10 years.

If Owens doesn't show up I'll feel as if me having this in the background has been a complete waste.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Oh no.. lol


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Christ Vince turn this guy heel immediately


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm out :maury


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Fuuuuuuck off


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jesus christ.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Zack Ryder??


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:moyes8


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dafuq' these clowns introducing Ryder :lol


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WTF is this shit, the better just be introducing someone.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Will this fucking hell never end gun pointed at my tv


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Gotta give matt dillon credit for staying in character.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ryders coming out


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I turn to see if Owens is going to show up and I see these jokers? This is the night of "back to gaming" within minutes of tuning in.. shit.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yup, it's gonna be ryder


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

It is gonna be Ryder lol.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Oh fuck off, he doesn't need an introduction.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that went on forever and did nothing.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Can these guys fuck off?


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Lol why


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Booo Booo Booo


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Lol crowd shitting on these entourage clowns...


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

I hope it's Bubba Ray or Tommy Dreamer.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:deandre

No.

Can the cast of Entourage fuck off? RAW is already bad enough.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

WTF is this? Get out of here.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh, boo!

I want Ari Gold, dammit. 

And Turtle should've died in Season 6. E was the only one with a shred of character development. Vinnie Chase is the John Cena of Entourage.

BOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

What is Entourage and who are these dbags?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Owens to cost Cena the US title to Ryder would make my night.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Looks like it is Zack Ryder


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> I turn to see if Owens is going to show up and I see these jokers? This is the night of "back to gaming" within minutes of tuning in.. shit.


Truest statement of the night!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

RYDER :mark:


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Fuck this shit...I have to drive 9 hours tomorrow for work and I should go to bed instead of watching these douchebags.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Will this match even be competitive?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

And the crowd goes mild 

:ti


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Okay.. I can be down wuith Ryder... by why not just have him come out without these idiots?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

ryder


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

This jobber. :ti


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

They prob think Ryder is like Hogan or something lol.


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

So much just to get Zack Ryder out here.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Lets see if Zack Ryder can win.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This match shouldn't last more than 2 minutes since that is how long most is matches go against lesser talent than Cena.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

At least Ryder gets RAW time, didn't need these dorks coming out to introduce him, though.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Really? Really? I thought Kane killed this guy in 2011.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Owens to cost Cena the title?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Zack Ryder must love being reburied once every 8 months


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

YAS RYDER YAS :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ryder challenging Cena before Swagger. :cry I legit think Swagger's career is done, for fuck's sake. Like, Christ. I know they're in LI but jfc.

God, absolutely disgusting. Not that I dislike Ryder vs Cena, but that fact he's challenging Cena when Swagger has never had a chance and never will. 

Why do I torture myself by STILL watching this shit product?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Forgot how awesome Ryder's theme song is..."I look into the mirror. I like the things I see"


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Never forget.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

They are only four years too late on this shit.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Wonder if they'll actually bring up the history of how Cena cheated with Ryders' girlfriend and left him broken and alone.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So Zack Ryder, who's been put down in two min. by every wrestler known to man, is suddenly going to give Cean a match?


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

I hate Ryder but I hope he puts up a good performance for himself, cuz he's not gonna get any chance better than this.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Zack Ryder, Of course, a man who's been jobbing forever is facing the number one guy in the company. Cena should squash him, it will be a joke if this is actually a competitive match.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Enjoy your 15 minutes, Zack. Then it's back to watching RAW backstage like the rest of the jobbers.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

The crowd need to start a "SAVE US OWENS" chant, that was 20 minutes of my life (and theirs) we'll never get back.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

genocide_cutter said:


> Lets see if Zack Ryder can win.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Job..Ryder..Job.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They bring out that fuckboy Ryder to face Cena. fpalm


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Ryder challenging Cena before Swagger. :cry I legit think Swagger's career is done, for fuck's sake. Like, Christ. I know they're in LI but jfc.
> 
> God, absolutely disgusting. Not that I dislike Ryder vs Cena, but that fact he's challenging Cena when Swagger has never had a chance and never will.
> 
> Why do I torture myself by STILL watching this shit product?


In the hope to see a shit talent?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Cena about to finish Ryder off for good after the shenanigans with Eve Torres back in 2011.


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

This match will be a lot longer than everyone thinks, guaranteed


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

> This shit


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I really just want to shut this shit off, but I'm afraid I'll miss KO.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ryder wins the belt via owens costing Cena the match.. Be kinda crazy if that really happens.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> Never forget.


:lmao

What a disaster of a storyline that was.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

This should be nothing other than a 4 to 5 minute squash.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Only on RAW in 2015 will a jobber get a 15+ minute match.

Good grief.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i expect this to be a decent. cena has sympathy for ryder, he'll make him look good, and do good business.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

What's Alex Riley doing in the ring with John Cena?


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

Cena is burying everybody. Owens, NXT, Ryder, The cast of Entourage, and the entirety of Long Island.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

NasNYG567 said:


> This match will be a lot longer than everyone thinks, guaranteed


I think people think it's going to go longer than it should. It should be a couple of min., AA, pin because Ryder's been a loser for years. No reason this should even get five min.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I hope Kevin Owens saves this.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

*Samoa Joe* ‏@SamoaJoe 4m4 minutes ago
“@WWENXT: #WWENXT Champion @FightOwensFight had a BIG week last week! #RAW #NXTTakeOver ” *Target Acquired..*

View photo 17 retweets 17 favorites
Reply Retweet17 Favorite17
More

Joe is gonna come out.

https://twitter.com/SamoaJoe/status/603019979957641217


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> Only on RAW in 2015 will a jobber get a 15+ minute match.
> 
> Good grief.


You got Taka/HHH in 2000.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Eh...guess it's not Ryder and his Entourage


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So if Ryder whens, they should let him wrestle Owens. Overcome those odds, Ryder.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Erik. said:


> In the hope to see a shit talent?


Your bait is bad, illogical (lol by your logic Owens and everyone else ever appearing on RAW is a shit talent), and you should feel bad.

Go stand in the smarks' corner and think about what you've done. You're making the children cry with your edginess and 'trolling'.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Erik. said:


> You got Taka/HHH in 2000.


Taka was booked like Hulk Hogan compared to Zach Ryder lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

If you want to get Ryder to get some offense on Cena at least have owens out here to distract Cena


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

How are people angry at this? I guess its not a star from NXT which would have been just as awesome but they are at Long Island. The one place i would say where Ryder gets chanted enough for it to be a big deal (like at the start in someone elses match). This will be huge for a ton of the fans watching live there .


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Funny how despite being The Man in WWE, everyone magically becomes 10x stronger when they face him for the US title.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why in the fucking why?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ryder with the killswitch


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I guess Christian is retired.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Ryder with the Unprettier.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Ryder with the Unprettier. Success. Christian is crying somewhere.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ryder with an Unprettier / Killswitch! bama

BROSKI BOOT!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> Taka was booked like Hulk Hogan compared to Zach Ryder lol


Guy was still a clown.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

THAT MOVE DOESN"T BELONG TO YOU


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Look at the company biggest jobber getting all this offense on the company biggest guy


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

My goodness Ryder's ring work is sloppy as fuck.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This crap would be 100x more bearable if these Entourage fucknuts weren't there. Honestly the only tolerable guest hosts WWE has had in the past few years was a fucking cat and a Golden Girl. Just their very presence pisses me off, let alone jumping into the ring.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WTF at Cena kicking out all of this shiet....


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Can this guy please stop burying everyone's finisher... fuck. This is why Cena has been a cancer to this business.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Entourage is utter pish


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I got money on Cena winning this.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

lol John Boy is 100% playing the heel in this match.

Your top babyface of the company.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ryder to get a blue dot on his face next week! :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Really?


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

Lol, is this Ryder's swansong or something.....


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Damn it, Owens. Stop stuffing your fat neckbeared mug and cost Cena the title, damn it!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

1 AA from Cena and it'll be all over :supercena


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

US Open challenge is just a weekly event for Cena to kickout and no sell finishers


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

ceener buries more finishers


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

450, god damn!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The Unprettier. Hey, remember when Christian made Ryder look like a big deal in the ECW brand?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Ryder is a high flyer!?



and buried


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

DID RYDER JUST DO A FUCKING 450? :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Squash'd


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WHAT A GR8 MATCH!!1111!!

:ti


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Move over Ricochet


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ryder can hit a 450???????


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Why do people like this shit?

You call that entertainment? Cena beating midcarders every week and kicking jobbers asses. WOW.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

good shit. like i expected, cena gave ryder plenty of hot false finishes. in his hometown, that's what u gotta do.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

cena could walk into a whorehouse with a fist full of fives, and still get boo'd


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

https://twitter.com/WrestlingsFacts/status/603021253100855296


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Cena is bored tonight I think he's tired of this role. Turn him heel and I'm not even upset at him back in the main event scene.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Ryder still proving he's a better athlete and wrstler than John with that 350 splash XD

Ryder needs to leave and go to another company to get some actual effort and focus.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2Cold Zackio :mark: 450 splash :shocked:


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ugh


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

I want to see Owens squash those entourage guys.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ryder busting out a Killswitch and even attempted a 450 splash and got a massive pop in his hometown...

Yet he'll be back to irrelevance in only an hour.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Cena telling Ryder to say hello to his dad. Can't help himself from calling spots can he..lol.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> Why do people like this shit?
> 
> You call that entertainment? Cena beating midcarders every week and kicking jobbers asses. WOW.


Imagine that. Some people have different tastes to yourself, who'd have thought it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, that needed a curtain call.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Did he just say, "cena gets a win over the gay zack ryder"?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Owens is such a monster


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Damn Owens losing Sunday. Sigh.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

YUP. Cena definitely beating Owens at EC.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Owens again! Dude has some new gear too!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

OWENS!!! :mark: :drose


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow I'm surprised they had Owens show again. Awesome way to counter the trash we had to witness.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

NEW OWENS SHIRT SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ryder doing a 450. He's got something to prove.

Also OWENS. :mark:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Sick new T Shirt for Owens da GOAT :mark:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Why is Kevin just showing up now, and not during the match? lol


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

BITE HIM ON THE DICK, KEVIN!


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Dat new Owens shirt :mark:


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Can't wait till Cena gets injured and vacates his title undefeated 8 months from now and some fucking idiot is still saying the open challenge was good for business.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

deathslayer said:


> My goodness Ryder's ring work is sloppy as fuck.


Literally 75% of his Superstars matches he's busted his opponents' mouths open.

Ryder has always been pretty sloppy, whether it's due to lack of usage or not, but it's ridiculous.

Like, I have watched damn near every Superstars match and he almost always draws blood, tends to bust open lips, and has issues with executing his own signatures and finisher cleanly. 

There's worse on the roster, but your observation is pretty fucking spot on.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Guess Owens is losing at the PPV


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Holy shit.... I want them new Owens bball shorts


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Yawn, does the same exact thing. 

KO is quickly turning into Tensai


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

STEEN


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

It's Buzz from Home Alone!!!!!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Owens looking 6 months prego.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A Canadian stamps on the US belt :clap


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Owens is the best thing WWE has going right now.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Owens stepping on a USA flag on Memorial Day. True heel.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Them Owens shorts are sweet


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

N-X-T!!!

Nom Fight Owens Nom Fight!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Move over, KUSHIDA, Ryder is winning BOSJ this year.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

GIF THAT STOMP!!!!!!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Who is this scrub?


At least during the New Generation and Attitude Era when an ECW star came out of no-where, we had at least one commentator shitting on their product.


None of that with NXT.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Best heel in the company right now! Can't wait for the match.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

obby said:


> Can't wait till Cena gets injured and vacates his title undefeated 8 months from now and some fucking idiot is still saying the open challenge was good for business.


If it results in more people from NXT getting a massive moment blurring NXT with Raw then i am all for it. At the same time though basically everyone against Cena i want to see win that title .


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Kevin Owens would be a good addition to the Authority.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins referencing his and STEEN'S ROH time.

:mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owens is being put over huge! :mark: Great for Owens.:mark:


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Ok great, now I can shut this shit off.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

All I really took from that..> Owens is going to lose, and Zack can do things I didn't think he could. He really should just be "demoted" to NXT. I mean, punish him Vince for being over in his hometown over your poster boy. Pleeeease "punish" him with a "demotion".


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Seth "Owens is a worthless neckbeard" Rollins


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh yeah I forgot Seth Rollins was champion.....

Awful title reign.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Renee asking where her boyfriend is.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Nikki Bella said:


> Kevin Owens would be a good addition to the Authority.


He would be amazing and if they ever do Owens vs Sami again it should be with him as part of the Authority for a major title.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Did Steph just say Self Rollins?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Why don't you call the jail and ask them yourself Renee? :trips


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/603022437878489088


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

How did that fat fan get in the ring?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

:lmao some people mad Ryder lost. Oh god some never learn


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Nikki Bella said:


> Kevin Owens would be a good addition to the Authority.


He needs to stay well the fuck away from HHH and Steph.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Owens looks like he'd give amazing bear hugs.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Self Rollins everybody. :HHH2


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> :lmao
> 
> What a disaster of a storyline that was.


I still maintain, with better acting and different booking, it could've worked. Have Cena, distracted by the events with Zack and Eve and questioning himself, give in to "the darkness" and pull all sorts of heel tactics against Kane, but lose anyway (Kane should have won that feud anyway, to make him look like a beast on his return). Then Cena could have actually been fighting the darkness within instead of mentioning it once and dismissing it, maybe even become a part heel during his feud with The Rock. Have him struggle with himself, with the loss to Kane eating away at him more and more. Then Rock/Cena could've had a point, with Rock fighting the "dark" Cena to try and help him overcome it. Is it perfect? No, but it would've been better than what we got, and Kane could've been a good heel for a while after that too.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

If Ambrose doesn't show up in a beer truck or a fighter jet then the final show segment will suck more than usual.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Will Ferrera sighting on Raw? WTF?!?!?!?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

The writers seriously couldn't have come up with something better to arrest Dean? Knocking over a camera man? HAHAH. Great writing.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Holla if Ya Hear Me. 


Scott Steiner!!!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Nikki in jeans :homer


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

god damn the bellas suck


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fuck the Bellas. #TeamRatchet Bitch :mark::mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HAAA... GOTT EMMM....AGAIN. :mark: :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Tamina and Paige. Disaster incoming.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I actually like the New Day. One good part of RAW.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Owens is being put over huge! :mark: Great for Owens.:mark:


Until sunday when Cena buries the fuck out of him


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ew, Useless divas.

Please chant NXT throughout this whole match.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:ti that New Day promo for EC


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh, wow, that tag match in the chamber might actually be awesome.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Time to c'mon the Bella twins! 

Paige Tamina should be a passable match.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> All I really took from that..> Owens is going to lose, and Zack can do things I didn't think he could. He really should just be "demoted" to NXT. I mean, punish him Vince for being over in his hometown over your poster boy. Pleeeease "punish" him with a "demotion".


Ryder is in NXT. His name is Alex Riley.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Berlino said:


> Until sunday when Cena buries the fuck out of him


As long as he wrecks Cena and loses due to Samoa Joe i will be fine .


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

the_final_task82 said:


> I still maintain, with better acting and different booking, it could've worked. Have Cena, distracted by the events with Zack and Eve and questioning himself, give in to "the darkness" and pull all sorts of heel tactics against Kane, but lose anyway (Kane should have won that feud anyway, to make him look like a beast on his return). Then Cena could have actually been fighting the darkness within instead of mentioning it once and dismissing it, maybe even become a part heel during his feud with The Rock. Have him struggle with himself, with the loss to Kane eating away at him more and more. Then Rock/Cena could've had a point, with Rock fighting the *"dark" Cena* to try and help him overcome it. Is it perfect? No, but it would've been better than what we got, and Kane could've been a good heel for a while after that too.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Nine99 said:


> Ryder is in NXT. His name is Alex Riley.


Riley isn't as good as Ryder.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Seatbelt laws are for your own good citizen. fpalm


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ryder needs to get released. This dude is done. Let this be his last hurrah.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

* Those two segments back to back show why Owens is the best heel in the company.*


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Arthurgos said:


> As long as he wrecks Cena and loses due to Samoa Joe i will be fine .


Yeah that would be fine,Aint gunna happen though.Cena will be booked as strong as ever winning with a clean pin.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Ryback is the world's largest jobber


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Awh, Christ. The bellas are commentating?

Kill me now.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Damn, this is gonna sound weird AF but Nikki's tits look nice as hell tonight.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Paige! :mark:


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Bellas on commentary, oh no.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Awh, Christ. The bellas are commentating?
> 
> Kill me now.


At least they won't be cheering each other on, right?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Damn, this is gonna sound weird AF but Nikki's tits look nice as hell tonight.


This IS the Monday Night Raw thread, it's all par for the course.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Damn, this is gonna sound weird AF but Nikki's tits look nice as hell tonight.


They look nice as hell every night to me


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ew. They speak.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

wow a triple threat for a women's championship, that's a first.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Pretty sure nikki bella in ripped jeans cured a couple caner patients :homer


----------



## krug16 (Mar 13, 2010)

So quick thought, Owens new shirt didn't seem to have the yellow NXT tag on the bottom, call up imminent?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Wonder if JBL mentions Norwich's victory in the Play Offs earlier today. Considering he just loves making those references.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bored already. Next segment, plz.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The dead silence after Brie finished was amazing.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Nine99 said:


> Ryder is in NXT. His name is Alex Riley.


I think Ryder just proved he has more wrestling ability than Riley. Hell, he just outshone Cena, though that isn't too hard either. I mean, it just takes a little fluidity to the moves and some understanding of psychology. 

I just want Ryder to be given a fair shake... he was over in 2011 but for some reason, Vince decided to punish him for getting over when he wasn't given the thumbs up by the senile old man.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Bellas on commentary, figure we won't have to hear any "Brie Mode!" And someone brings a Brie Mode sign to the front.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Legit BOSS said:


> * Those two segments back to back show why Owens is the best heel in the company.*


And I'm loving that new gear! :banderas The MMA shorts and new shirt make him look so legit!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Good time to watch botchamania :lol


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Booker is NOT a fan of the Bellas!


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

How could anyone watch this after seeing Sasha and Becky wrestle the goat women's match?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

THANOS said:


> And I'm loving that new gear! :banderas The MMA shorts and new shirt make him look so legit!


I like his shiny boots


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Pretty sure nikki bella in ripped jeans cured a couple caner patients :homer


She looking good in them jeans :curry2


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

100%


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That Owens shirt might be a must buy.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

botch after botch after botch


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Honey Bucket said:


> Wonder if JBL mentions Norwich's victory in the Play Offs earlier today. Considering he just loves making those references.


Was thinking that myself.He has used the Suarez bite thing loads of times aswell


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"This is my house!"

Proceeds to have horrid comeback.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Bellas are single handedly the worst divas on the roster. They should really leave divas off the show. Stick with that Total Divas shit and leave the real wrestling down in NXT.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Tamina is awful!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Fuck the Bellas. #TeamRatchet Bitch :mark::mark:


Liner liking hoodrats, not surprised :mj4


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

Man, Nicki may be getting better in the ring, but she is rubbish on commentary.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

This divas match is very sloppy.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

What the hell was Tamina doing?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

KaineSpawnX said:


> At least they won't be cheering each other on, right?


Silver linings my friend. Silver linings.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Referee is the blindest cunt over


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

bellas callin out refs

what has the world come to

oh and paige officially washed, as far as diva title goes


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow :lmao


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

krug16 said:


> So quick thought, Owens new shirt didn't seem to have the yellow NXT tag on the bottom, call up imminent?


He's feuding with half the NXT roster so it would be a shame to call him up now, maybe after the next NXT special if he loses the title....but before then please no.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> Yawn, does the same exact thing.
> 
> KO is quickly turning into Tensai


What do you expect when you give him 30 seconds on TV.

He does way more when he gets time on NXt then he has done on Raw.

Do you even watch his NXT matches?


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Main roster women's wrestling LOL!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

KingLobos said:


> I like his shiny boots


They look even nicer when they're being lowered on top of the US Title :banderas :banderas


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

For once, I didn't think the Bellas were that bad on commentary.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

ShadowZiggy said:


> What the hell was Tamina doing?


Everything wrong.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Paige has to wonder why she can't be back on NXT... that was some awful shit by Tamina, the ref, and the commentary was absolute shit (again so that isn't shocking).


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

Paige and Tamina are what the divas' division should be.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Paige just did the clean job to Tamina.

Who did she piss off?

:lol


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Sasha and Becky laughing at this garbage.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

A samoan drop is her finsher?.. wow.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Why did every spot in that paige/Tamina match not go smoothly?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Horrible divas segment/match as expected, now fuck off to the back.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Berlino said:


> They look nice as hell every night to me


The appeal is rare when you're hetero and have a bigger pair of your own. :shrug

That being said, they looked very well shaped and positioned tonight, exceptionally so.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Just went to wwe.com

First thing on the front page "CENA AND RYDER JOIN THE 'ENTOURAGE'"

Fucking kill me.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The clapping *****. Fucking DISGUST.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

- Scream
- "this is my house!"
- Bad match


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Finally! Been waiting for the new day all day everyday!


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

NEW DAY YA'LL!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

NEW DAY :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

If there's one thing Long Island loves, it's clapping black people.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

To think that Cena gets to bang that every nite aswell
Fuck i hate that guy with a passion


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

lol I thought that was Yamaguchi San for a minute when Big E started yelling.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

New Day :mark:


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

i love BigE's weird, stiff jaunt to the ring


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Honorable WWE advert supporting the troops :clap
Would not have to do such things if the goons in charge stop sending US and UK troops to stupid countries for no reason


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

How much weight is Bryan putting up in that commercial?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Berlino said:


> To think that Cena gets to bang that every nite aswell
> Fuck i hate that guy with a passion


Cena outside the ring seems like an awesome person to chill with... Yea, I said it.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Headliner said:


> The clapping *****. Fucking DISGUST.


I'm half expecting for them to start saying, "Oh Masta! Masta! Masta!"


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Its just a commercial chances are its not real weights just props.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Paige just did the clean job to Tamina.
> 
> Who did she piss off?
> 
> :lol


Her hometown football (soccer) team won a big game today. You know how Vince's mind works :vince


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Nine99 said:


> How much weight is Bryan putting up in that commercial?


Probably like 20 lbs with those fake plastic plates.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

the_final_task82 said:


> Paige and Tamina are what the divas' division should be.


Two women wrestling different matches that just happen to be in the ring at the same time?


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: So who's bailing out Ambrose*

Mick Foley


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Looks like they're trying not to make it obvious that Paige is winning by only focusing on Nikki and Naomi while jobbing her out in a shitty match.*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Omega_VIK said:


> I'm half expecting for them to start saying, "Oh Masta! Masta! Masta!"


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

These guys are goofballs lol


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

That's actually cool for the Rock getting on the walk of fame


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Xavier Urkel... that voice. Not to mention, he looks like a WNBA player.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

PIPE DOWN.....pipe down.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Looooool Big E getting that heaaaaat


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

GOTTT EMM


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

NEW! DAY ROCKS! :clap NEW! DAY ROCKS! :clap

Preach, Martin Luther E!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

preposterous :clap


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Did he just fucking say Got em'


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

New Day are so much better at this gimmick than Bo Dallas.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

i would pay to see these three doing the charleston right now


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

GOT EM!!!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Why is Kane...out here and shirtless...wut


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

New Day :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

DEATH comes out to kill the dead zone hour even further.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Tag team champs who are entertaining on the mic :mj2


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I turned off RAW before the divas match. Is Tamina like Eva Marie bad?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Why is Kane shirtless for no reason?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

LOL The New Day have great reactions haha


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

sooo, does kane not wear a shirt anymore??


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Kane got hot backstage


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

BuzzKillington said:


> I turned off RAW before the divas match. Is Tamina like Eva Marie bad?


Bella Twins bad brah.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Cesaro getting denied by Kane.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kane is a heel and is making a match that hurst a heel tag team

stupid logic


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

New Day are fucking brilliant atm

Fully expect them to be split up and buried individually very soon

Whats best for business eh


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

LUCHA LUCHA LUCHA!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kane running in the back :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Kane's run will never not be funny :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Have me some Nattie


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

No idea why los Matadores are in this match instead of Harper and Rowan


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Just want Harper and Rowan to destroy all these fools.


----------



## Xtremeee (Jan 3, 2012)

CMPUNK CMPUNK


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Why did Kane do that without his shirt on? :lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Still pissed that Harper and Rowan aren't in this match.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

BOTCHA! BOTCHA! BOTCHA!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

MAKIN' MOO MAKIN' MOO MAKIN' MILLION DOLLAH MOO!

Good to see the PTP in action in what feels like forever.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah Kane is a heel and the New Day is heel. Kane booking that match goes against WWE logic. I hate to use to the race card but... IT"S BECAUSE THEY ARE BLACK!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

They cut off the Lucha intro... da fugggggg!


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Pretty cool masks on Kalisto and Sin Cara


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Harper and Rowan to come out and destroy please.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lucha! Lucha! Lucha! Lucha Underground.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

What kind of messed up booking is this? The heel authority hindering the heel champions for no reason.

Also interesting how Booker supports heels and faces as appropriate...unless they're black and then they're a face for him.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Tag team division is full of minorities and Road Warrior wannabes :ti


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

New Day helped Kane and the Authority weeks ago by facing Orton and Reigns and now Kane is booking a match like this? I don't get it at all :eagle


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Only thing this tag division is missing is the Real Americans.

No, I will never be over them disbanding before their time, never.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

Does someone have a gif of Kane running?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

10 v 3...that'll put some butts in the seats! :lol


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Lucha Dragons could do with doing more on Raw. They kinda ruined there momentum not doing so after there debut even if its all because of Kalisto .


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

"We don't know how to book feuds......so......let's just put every tag team in the company in one match and hope it sticks"


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Cesaro/Kidd is the best thing to happen for Cesaro in the WWE. 

and the best for Kidd for that matter.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Alright Ascension...being thee resident WF Ascension fan here...don't let me down.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Bella Twins bad brah.


I feel bad for Paige...

She's a damn solid wrestler, diamond in a cesspool right now.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Nine99 said:


> Alright Ascension...being thee resident WF Ascension fan here...don't let me down.


You mean the only Ascension fan here


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Just realised there's like twenty minutes left of the show.

The shit-nanigans will be overwhelming.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: So who's bailing out Ambrose*

Reigns?
...or he might just bust out.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

wkc_23 said:


>


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: So who's bailing out Ambrose*

Solomon Crowe in a SwitchBlade Conspiracy reference that almost none of the live crowd will get. WWE probably won't even address the bail, unless they want to say Roman did it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why are the odds stacked against the heels?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Xavier is so charismatic.

Guy could be a huge mid carder in the future if they let him.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

that was the main event


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow. Shocked it ended like this.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Looks like at least a fifteen minute overrun tonight. As if Raws not long enough already.


----------



## J&JSecurity (Feb 9, 2015)

Guess this was the only way to get all 6 teams in the match huh


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Berlino said:


> Nine99 said:
> 
> 
> > Alright Ascension...being thee resident WF Ascension fan here...don't let me down.
> ...


Exactly


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

What a clusterfuck that was


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*What a complete waste of time.*


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

:lmao Darren Young falling flat on his face.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

All teams fighting with each other was not predicted by anyone in the universe

:vince


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Damn tamina for making for paige look bad. Everytime paige would attempt her clothes lines.
Tamina would pull herself away. Man is she awkward.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Who would of thought that the jobber tag teams would produce some of the best TV two straight weeks.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

WE GOT US A COOKIN' BIG E, MAGGLE! :jbl

:lol


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

I really hate how they always have to stress the percentage of someone winning a multiple man match.

THAT'S NOT HOW PROBABILITY WORKS.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Did we have one good match tonight?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

New Day are one of the best things about the show. Who'd have thought blacks could reign supreme in WWE!?

Props.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

WHIP IT THROUGH THE GLASS, N***A. WE TAG TEAM CHAMPS, N***A! :jay2:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I love that Big E is the guy they lift up and Kofi always looks like he's going to pop a blood vessel doing it.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Why do the New Day win? A no contest if anything but fuck logic


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Just filler crap promoting the Elimination Chamber :vince$

I also thought it was funny when Booker T was calling the Ascension "bad dudes" when they came out. They are a lost cause LOL...


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Isn't that what James Harden does?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Erik. said:


> New Day are one of the best things about the show. Who'd have thought blacks could reign supreme in WWE!?
> 
> Props.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

WWE has fucking ruined Cesaro.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Champs overcome the odds!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's always great to see Tyson Kidd getting cheered in the ring. Awesome sight!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The documentary better feature ROH footage


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

One of the obscure teams will win sadly.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

So Road to Wrestlemania 30 basically?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> It's always great to see Tyson Kidd getting cheered in the ring. Awesome sight!


Agreed. Supreme talent.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

If you had told me a couple of months ago that, at the wwe event I'm going to this weekend, I'd be most looking forward to seeing New Day and some people I had never heard of from nxt... I'd have spit in your face.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

This raw was fucking pathetic ... And where the hell is Randy Orton ... Shit goes even southern when Randall is not around


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The New Day.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

JBL is more unbearable as the weeks and months go on. Everyone who dives through the ropes or from the top rope to the outisde is a "Flyin [insert word]".


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I guess they will be retaining the titles now for sure.


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

LegendKilla15 said:


> This raw was fucking pathetic ... And where the hell is Randy Orton ... Shit goes even southern when Randall is not around


Didn't even notice he was gone.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

It's gotta be Reigns right...


----------



## tbm98 (Mar 30, 2015)

xNECROx said:


> the Ascension when they came out. They are a lost cause LOL...


Road Warrior rip-offs.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> The New Day.


Rocks!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Z. Kusano said:


> Her hometown football (soccer) team won a big game today. You know how Vince's mind works :vince


Not clean due to naomi hit paige before tamina applied her finisher.
And man that tag segment was a cluster-truck.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

jbhutto said:


> Isn't that what James Harden does?












Yezzir.. He's gonna have to do a lot of cookin if he doesn't won't them to get swept.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

im sure I read somewhere that Ortons new deal was a part-time schedule... explains his absence.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Roman should sign the contract since Dean is in jail!


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

bkfestivus said:


> I really hate how they always have to stress the percentage of someone winning a multiple man match.
> 
> THAT'S NOT HOW PROBABILITY WORKS.


The WWE Universe has it's own mathematics formulae.

:vince$


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Miz :woah

Where has he been? Still filming?


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: So who's bailing out Ambrose*

I figured he'd just break out, but I could see Reigns helping him.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Dean Ambrose striking the c***.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Slap my head and all my Sally - Jamie Noble :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ambrose looked like Gulliver with J&J there.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rollins :rollins


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

whay sare none of the authority wearing shirts?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So basically youtube detective solved the case.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

dat fake youtube video that it didn't play anything


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow wwe is actually using logic. That's a legitimate out.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Swerve!

Is this WWE or First 48?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Seth Rollins on GTV!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Booker knows all about being framed don't you Book?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

The king of kings


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

"He was framed.... Even though he hit the camera man"

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

There should be no match. Give Seth the night off Sunday!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

kane and seth still havent found their shirts


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

This is getting dumb and more childish as the weeks go on . I'm about to hit the plug until summer slam it's really disgusting


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Big Show


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wait, what? There was another cameraman there and Seth didn't know about it, :maury?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Empty seats


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Two straight weeks with Authority opening *and* closing RAW.....with a promo. Enough already!


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Since seth shoved the camera man that led to him being hit doesn't that make seth an accessory to assault?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rollins laugh never gets old :rollins


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Rollins' laugh :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Swerve!
> 
> Is this WWE or First 48?


Would love to see the black Memphis detective lady dress down Steph.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> Wait, what? There was another cameraman there and Seth didn't know about it, :maury?


The return of GTV but in YouTube form.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ambrose is behind bars where he belongs.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So why did HHH stop wearing ties?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:russo


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Done with this shit for a while.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

I don't get it - didn't the Authority see the youtube video before they came out? LOL. This is just dumb..


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Newborn triplets! clap clap clapclapclap


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Rollins GOAT laugh


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Newborn triplets? I didn't know vanilla midgets bred in litters.


----------



## OmegaWolf666 (Jan 11, 2005)

Won't someone think of the children?!?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

congrats on the triplets, will ferrara.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Wow, that midget cameraman fathered triplets.

Nice shootin' dude.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

light "this is boring" chants :ti


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

I just realized something. The Authority is not needed on this show. Why is the authority involved in this?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

"Ensure the safety of ALL employees"

.... Wrestlers get jumped backstage on a daily basis

Kayfabe Probz


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Wish WWE would Benoit talent getting arrested angles.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Give Roman the match!


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Dean Ambrose gets arrested for punching a camera guy, but Brock Lesnar F5ing a camera guy to hell only get suspended?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The man just became a father to triplets but Vince has him working :vince5



Jack Thwagger said:


> Miz :woah
> 
> Where has he been? Still filming?


Still stealing a pay check


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Crowd is fucking dead lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Weak ass pop for Reigns.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Did they just mute a "this is boring" chant?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> Would love to see the black Memphis detective lady dress down Steph.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Oh god please dont tell me.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

No one. Fucking. Cares.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

finalnight said:


> So why did HHH stop wearing ties?


the authority is gradually wearing less clothing


in a month they will be just pixels over their junk


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh for fuck sake... The crowd is silent.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

When it Reigns, It Bores.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Brock Lesnar hit a cameraman (and the commentators) and was suspended indefinitely.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

they're so lucky Roman's music hit, that "this is boring" chant was getting even louder.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Anddddd here comes Randy Snortin


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Reigns!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

This can't be happening.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No reaction whatsoever for this devlopment.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Sign "when it Reigns it bores" :lel


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I honestly need like a 4-5 month break of any combination of Reigns/Orton/Ambrose. I'm really staling on their confrontations and at this point, any cool ME triple threat for something like Mania would be lackluster and predictable.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I just now caught that "When It Reigns It Bores" sign. :ha

Poor Roman.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Even after all this bullshit, watch Ambrose continue be the most over face. LOL.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't :lmao


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

WE WANT AMBROSE.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Cesaro! Oh.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Hahahshajahaha


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Thought that was scott steiner lool


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol AUSTIN GOT MCMAHON! AUSTIN GOT MCMAHON!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Ambrose with that cop hat :lmao


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Dean is back!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yup. Those cops are dead.

He stole the truck.

Called it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

STONE COLD! STONE COLD! STONE COLD!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh, you can't be serious


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

When I heard the alarm, I thought it was Steiner:lmao:lmao


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

ambrose stole the van :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

YESSSS!!!! :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

all in all... said:


> the authority is gradually wearing less clothing
> 
> 
> in a month they will be just pixels over their junk


Hopefully Stephanie loses the travel weight before then.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Coming back to the arena in a cop car. Never seen that before.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank God it's Ambrose, thought they were going to screw him out of the title shot.

Whew.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:ti


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Impersonating an officer is 100% a felony. ARREST HIM


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Police sirens*

"HOLLA! IF YA HEAR ME!"

Whoops, wrong show.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

What a BS powerhouse spot. How strong Roman is!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This corny as fuck company. :lmao
I just :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Look at this fucking clown shit:lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

This f*cking guy! :lmao


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

Why is it the NYPD when they are on Long Island?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Good lord what a mess.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

IT'S GODDAMN HARRISON FORD!!!!!!!

IT's A GODDAMN FUGITIVE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Roman getting beat up on his birthday. :vince


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lol @ dean punching jamie in the dick


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Should've been a rebound nightstick instead of the clothesline.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Ambrose looked like Alex Delarge in A Clockwork Orange


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Stone Cold Dean Ambrose. Could it be anymore obvious? :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Reigns laughing like a drunken bum and Ambrose with that hat saved this episode.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why would there be a NYPD car in NASSAU COUNTY?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ambrose in the outfit. This is so damn cartoonish. Too juvenile for my tastes, and I love Ambrose.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Double Spear!


----------



## OmegaWolf666 (Jan 11, 2005)

When the van stopped they should've had Luke Harper roll out onto the ground.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

So the lunatic Dean Ambrose broke out of jail and stole the police truck did he fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm
This fucking company


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Reigns is turning on Sunday. I can feel it.
He ain't doing shit right now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> Impersonating an officer is 100% a felony. ARREST HIM


Unless you are a stripper then its ok


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAME!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Reigns is turning heel...


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

this whole segment


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Attack him Roman!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Catching the last 20 minutes of raw told me I didn't miss anything.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"Quick, end the show."

Like that voids a signed contract, you fucking idiot.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

HHH looks so disinterested.

"GET ME ON THE NEXT FLIGHT TO FULL SAIL GODDAMNIT"


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

This Raw was shit.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol G'night


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why Reigns standing behind Ambrose like Chyna with better hair?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns might be turning.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

That crowd sucked


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That was so corny!


----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

Did Vince Russo book raw tonight? Damn.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ambreigns ending soon. Wouldn't surprise me if Reigns inadvertently costs Ambrose the title.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: So who's bailing out Ambrose*

So Yeah, cleared of charges after that youtube leak.


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

what a waste if Roman turns heel.. he was finally gaining some crowd support and recovering from that RR incident.. the best time to turn him would've been around the road to wrestlemania


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Berlino said:


> So the lunatic Dean Ambrose broke out of jail and stole the police truck did he fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm
> This fucking company


Next season of Prison Break, IT"S BACK!!!!!!


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Was kinda hoping Reigns would attack Ambrose after that or just sign it himself to.. Making it a triple threat match we all wanted to see for a title way back .


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Why Reigns standing behind Ambrose like Chyna with better hair?


:lmao

I am disappointed that Dean is a damn Keystone Cop now! fpalm


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Zayniac said:


> Roman getting beat up on his birthday. :vince


Bo's birthday is today too, and Bray's was two days ago.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

I can't with this company lmao


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I turned RAW back on for final couple of minutes and..... Triple H: "I want to be anywhere but here".


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> *Reigns is turning on Sunday. I can feel it.*
> He ain't doing shit right now.


Stop reading my mind, Bae.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/602999554859003905
:mark: I somehow missed this spot. Ambrose should start using it as a finisher.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

DANIEL BRYAN PROGRAM ON THE NETWORK.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

AN EMPHATIC STEP DOWN!!!!!! 

And just when things were looking good. Bad booking abound and all around.
Chamber had better make up for this garbage. 

Crap on ritz cracker this raw was. Like watching paint fart.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

So like I was saying, we should be getting a Ari Gold movie not a Entourage movie.

And Turtle should've gotten killed by drug dealers in Season 6.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

The Regent Alien. said:


> AN EMPHATIC STEP DOWN!!!!!!
> 
> And just when things were looking good. Bad booking abound and all around.
> Chamber had better make up for this garbage.
> ...


Tbf this episode was the pure definition of filler. They could've had three hours of recaps from the previous week and everything would still be in the same place storyline-wise. 

But yeah, don't have a clue why I bothered staying up to watch. Tepid all around.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Vince was in firm control tonight.

Loved Xavier talking trash then getting pounder on


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

I have been watching wwe since about 1988.I can honestly say atm it is as bad as i have ever seen it.I really am loosing the will to watch it anymore.This raw was dreadful.I think there is more than enough talent on the roster.The booking and story lines are the problem.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

The idea of Dean Ambrose is good. The crowd even wants the idea of Dean. Too bad Dean himself doesn't deliver and the character kinda blows.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

^^^^^^^Last weeks raw had triple h all over it. This one was clearly a vince raw
and maybe with a dash of dunn. A rushed go-home show for an equally rushed ppv.

Causing wrestlers/divas to do sloppily rushed in ring work.
This raw was not filler..IT WAS FUCKING EMPTY!!!!!!

De-void of any center/focus.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Really freakin' boring.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

antdvda said:


> The idea of Dean Ambrose is good. The crowd even wants the idea of Dean. Too bad Dean himself doesn't deliver and the character kinda blows.


You really think this is an issue of the wrestlers not delivering? Both Ambrose and Rollins did the best they could while being placed in the most ridiculous, illogical segments imaginable.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Dean needs some new gear.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Not a single good match nor segment. Fucking abysmal. The best part was Summer Rae lookin fine as fugg


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I don't know I enjoyed it. Some tend to over scrutinise every thing this company does. I thought it was hilarious with Dean and the ambulance. Kinda like a SCSA moment. But that's just me. It entertainment after all. Love Entourage so enjoyed their segments, they did well. No one can ever say Cena's open burial ahem I mean open challenge, benefits others. Ask Zack that, what did that do for him other then go back to catering, although he accounted for him self very well. I see Ambrose as the main eventer now as face. Reigns seems to be on the sidelines right now. So you could very well see a heel turn, seeing he is not going over as a babyface. Reigns would be better as heel though.


----------



## Rexx (Oct 25, 2014)

antdvda said:


> The idea of Dean Ambrose is good. The crowd even wants the idea of Dean. Too bad Dean himself doesn't deliver and the character kinda blows.


The lack of seriousness on his character is killing him, seriously.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Reigns playing second fiddle to Ambrose :mj:ambrose

Paige jobbing to a bodyguard in her first match back aige

Orton getting another week off because creative doesn't have shit for him :rko2

Also the closing segment was gold, I marked. :austin


----------



## coreysamson (Apr 26, 2014)

My favorite part of Raw was seeing of Will Ferrara as the cameraman. Love his matches in ROH! :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: So who's bailing out Ambrose*

Cleared of charges then commandeers some police gear and a vehicle. Just how zany that goofy lunatic is. Ambrose they are making a performing monkey out of you. It's a shame, really.


----------



## celticjobber (Dec 24, 2005)

It was easily one of the worst Raws in recent memory. And the mostly dead crowd (especially for a NY show) didn't help much.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

I can't wait till Ambrose turns. I don't have to witness all this corny crap. 

How amazing would it be if he was booked in NXT.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

And as usual, Dean, Seth, & Roman were the best parts of the show. Their tag match was by far the most entertaining of the night. Funny how everyone assumes that Roman is somehow turning on Dean...by helping him. WTF? People said the same shit before Payback & guess what happened?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

You can tell the wrestlers/divas just were not feeling it.
Mostly everybody wrestled like they just didnt give a shit.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

#LOLWWE

So glad I stopped watching this months ago.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

When it Reigns, it bores.... Dat sign. 

I'd like to think that this was a case of Reigns keeping his enemies closer with Dean in the long run. He won't turn heel but the mark in me is like "please turn heel :mark:" 

I feel like if they're going there with Ambrose again they need to really get behind him. This stop/start bullshit is doing absolutely nothing for nobody. He was near enough in the same position this time last year and the forum was behind his push only for him to fall flat on his face with the return of Reigns. WWE seriously just need to commit to something. He's over, just use it already! 




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

3 hours is just too much. They finally have multiple stories going on but the show still drags so much. They're not exciting enough for 3 hours. It was a decent show tonight. They're so over saturated in this format. I can enjoy my one hour wrestling shows much more every week even if i dont see my favorites that night because it's given to me in such small doses. It makes me want more and sitting through the whole show isnt a chore. With that said i think the last few weeks have been a improvement and i say this because there are at least storylines all over the place and less filler. On to things I liked

-Rusev and Lana was my favorite part. Rusev being the jealous misogynistic brute is awesome. He has a new layer to him and they're down playing just his foreign heel character. He still comes off strong and he has a personality. 

-Owens showing up owning Cena is always welcomed

-Dean push continuing  Also love Dean and Roman Bromance being on display but not the segments that went along with them. Opening promo dragged, as does all authority promos & The ending was corny but they tried, i'll give them that. It just fell flat came off a bit too cartoony instead of badass. 

-Neville and Bo, glad they have a side feud going on.


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

Shows too long and not enough to fill it, I had to fast forward through a lot of bs 

I haven't been feeling Ambrose lately but I can't lie sort of marked out at the end very stone cold Steve Austin moment

I really wanted a roman swerve on Ambrose and just signing the contract for himself 

The cast entourage was pretty great usual guest are corny but they actually funny

Besides that mehh show

Got the WWE network now so NXT blows this out of the water. 

You know what they say once you go NXT........ Um raw sucks...


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

It looks like it was awful , didn't miss anything then.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Are fans here over reacting a bit? It's almost like some are expecting it to be bad so they can then put the boot in. I thought it was a good show. I am not expecting miracles. But I found it enjoyable. Ambrose segment was funny. Entoruage segment was good. It ain't that deep. Seems people keep comparing to NXT, yeah it's great but its not the best thing in the world. End of day its a breeding ground for new talent lets not forget that, Raw is the big show.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I missed the first two hours due to work. But I'm reading that it was a horrible show. I guess I shouldn't try to catch up on what I missed right? Lol. I did dig the Stone Cold moment with Ambrose coming out driving that police van. And I'm still digging the New Day and was glad they didn't get squashed in that 10 vs 3 handicap match. Poor Paige had to job to Tamina.


----------



## Booker G (May 26, 2015)

crap


----------



## LunaticAmbrose (May 26, 2015)

Decent episode of Monday Night Raw.

Ambrose thing was great. Really enjoyed it. I don't think that Reigns will turn on Ambrose. 
Some solid matches during the show. The best match was the tag match between Ambreigns vs Kane and Rollins.
Really enjoyed segment between Lana and Rusev. Both were great on mic.
I was a bit surprised that Ryder answered Cena's challenge but I really liked it. I'm glad that Owens showed up on Raw once again.

Looking forward to Elimination Chamber. Card looks awesome.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

The brawl with the EC tag teams and KO attacking Cena were the only two things I enjoyed from RAW. 

The final segment could have been good, but it felt silly with Ambrose coming out looking like Barney Fife or something.

And I hate stories centered around love triangles and such, so I wasn't a fan of all the stuff with Rusev/Lana/Ziggler.


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

How bizarre, I don't agree with the consensus that this was a horrible Raw - far from it actually. 

The WWE resembles a bad gay relationship at the moment.

In terms of storyline development, we got Ziggler/Rusev and the "fight for Lana" angle, Owens/Cena, the tag team feud and more. The bottom of the card - epic to me. 

That said, Raw is missing SOMETHING and has been now for the last few weeks. This Raw, whilst a solid episode, it felt like it was the kickstart of the feuds, not the "go home" show for a PPV. Well outside of the title picture anyway. Which brings me to my next point - it is the top of the card that is letting the WWE down at the moment. You're essentially giving me the same match every week - adding a gimmick to it on a PPV won't make me any more excited. 

[enter sarcasm]Furthermore, WWE - please do book your champion to look even weaker, even more weasly than he already comes across: it's really working.[/exit sarcasm].

GREAT bottom, weak top = a bad gay relationship.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

tylermoxreigns said:


> When it Reigns, it bores.... Dat sign.
> 
> I'd like to think that this was a case of Reigns keeping his enemies closer with Dean in the long run. He won't turn heel but the mark in me is like "please turn heel :mark:"
> 
> ...


This! Rollins is my boy, but I'm tired of his title reign & Dean would be the perfect next champion. He's newer to the title scene plus he's unpredictable, so I'm sure he'd be way more entertaining. Seth is getting stale & the Authority needs to be gone yesterday. I'm practically praying for Dean to win the title soon. That's what's best for business. Since Reigns is already here, we don't have to worry about Dean getting dropped like that again, & hopefully Dean has the title by the LATEST at Summerslam.


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

You have to ask yourself why you watch after a show like that, terrible!


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

The best of Raw wast the chokeslam from hell.


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

RAW was okay, I guess, but nothing special.

Roman has been on fire lately but last night was his worst RAW performance after Wrestlemania IMO. Too much smiling and I don't like him being Ambrose's sidekick. Hopefully he wins the Money In The Bank so that will add more excitement to his character.

I don't know where this Rusev-Lana angle is heading but it doesn't look promising. There is possibility that in the end of this storyline Rusev looks like a big joke which would be unfortunate since he's a great talent. 

John Cena US open challenge delivers every week and New Day was amazing again. No stand out matches but solid show all in all.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

New day is killing it right now. When Xavier taunted the other teams and they were like 'fuck it, let's beat this bitchs ass!' Was lolmao worthy. 

Don't like the lana rusev stuff but when he said say the 3 magic words I was wrong, that was golden


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Paige just did the clean job to Tamina.
> 
> Who did she piss off?
> 
> :lol


Do you know what clean means? It means without cheating, like Naomi attacking Paige. This was the complete opposite of a clean job.


----------



## CoolGuy45 (Apr 30, 2015)

clinic79 said:


> Roman has been on fire lately but last night was his worst RAW performance after Wrestlemania IMO. Too much smiling and I don't like him being Ambrose's sidekick. Hopefully he wins the Money In The Bank so that will add more excitement to his character.


After MONTHS of Ambrose being Roman's sidekick, the least Reigns can do is take a backseat for a 2 week PPV build.


----------



## Hypnotica (Jan 1, 2015)

This was the worst Raw in a while, just awful. Only 2 things of any substance happened imo and that was Kevin Owens showing he is a bad ass again and Rusev and Lana showed decent character development in the time they was given.

The rest went back to the typical 2014 formula that made last year a bad year for main stream wrestling. 
3 hours of Raw and the pathetic formula is cram as many 2 minute nothing matches as we can in that does absolutely nothing for anyone and either makes the winner look limited and the loser look like Reno Riggins.

As much as I like the Shield trio, PG angles like last night just made all 3 look like fools and cartoon parodies of their former selves.
The prison truck angle was as cringe worthy as Ambrose's bounce clothesline off the ropes every match.

The cast of Entourage added nothing but the usual celebrity comatose reaction from the fans.

The divas match was the worst I have seen in some time and that's saying something. What have they done to Paige? We all know she can wrestle so why put her out there each week in the same 2 minute match, drop clothesline x3, knee to face on apron and shouting "This is my house" ? Beyond stale and watered down and annoying now.
To be fair she had the clumsy Tamina to work with who clearly can not work and is only employed for her size and family ties.
The divas division needs a massive reboot and mass releases imo, the majority of the main roster divas are garbage and the Bellas really need to go home now, could they get any more monotone?

Just when I thought the tag team division was improving they throw in a pointless clusterfuck rush job that yet again did nothing for anyone involved. I can only hope they can bounce back in the EC because to be fair there are some decent teams mainly Cesaro and Kidd, Lucha Dragons, PTP and even New Day work ok with the right opponents. 

Am I the only one baffled as to why Neville is not in the IC EC match? That structure is perfect for his stuff but yet they had to water it down and put in R Truth again who hadn't been relevant in years.
Has R Truth got polaroids of Kevin Dunn and Rosa Mendes or something? It is the only thing I can think of that justifies both Truth's big match ppv bookings lately and Rosa's employment full stop.

I really hope Kevin Owens remains on the main roster after EC, it needs all the help it can get right now. 
I respect Vince for what he has done for wrestling in general but please Vince just retire, do what's best for business.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

I stopped watching like half way through. 

30 minute talking segment to start the show, Reigns comes out for seemingly no reason and says nothing yet is thrown into a tag match.

The king of the ring jobbing out to Ryback with no rhyme or reason.

Stupid fucking cameraman bump press charges angle. If the law applied to the WWE storylines, would he be allowed to jump J&J backstage?

more D list celebrities on Raw.

Rusev can't decide what country to support. Anyone know why he is randomly Bulgarian again? Lana was the one making him support Russia?

Stardust vs Neville, not bad. Bo dallas is good.

Sheamus Ziggler was good but Ziggler looked like an absolute moron getting his ass kicked for kissing some broad. 

That was just about enough for me.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Was nothing special but I didn't struggle through it like I usually do.

Ambrose being in the spotlight is probably a big reason why, love seeing him at the top and maineventing like he deserves. He is corny and can be over the top sometimes but he has way to much talent to let that bother me, too bad it's obvious who is gonna win. But you cannot argue and say "Ambrose isn't over" the crowd were hot for him all night and he is certainly a fan favorite right now and very over. All his segments were really good, the ending coming back in the police truck dressed as a police officer was one big fucking :lmao.

Owens showing up and attacking Cena was good, interested to see if this means his a mainstay now on the main roster.

Seeing Lana is always good but not so sure how long her current direction will last, don't think it's something that she can work with for a long time.

I hate the New Day but I think they do there job as heels rather well, hope they lose the titles on Sunday though.

Crowd wasn't to bad at all, and the show was average but watchable.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Didn't even watch a minute or Raw last night and looking at the results, looked like I didn't miss much. ac

Might check out the Ambrose segments though, those sound fun at least.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

As for the show and the wrestling for our entertainment which is what the show was intended for, not a political broadcast.
The opening promo went on for far too long and was another piss poor worthless effort even if Seth is great on the mic.
The following tag match was decent enough.

R Truth is pushed a little one week, jobs the next, this rusev storyline sucks.
Ambrose arrested, its the 80s bullshit all over again.
The shit Goldberg wannabe next to continue an appalling raw, at least the show from this point on could not get worse, it had to get better surely.

Neville and Stardust was a decent encounter, but cannot take to Bo Dallas.
Sheamus and Ziggler put in a good match to further try redeem the show

Cena seems a genuine nice person, and he is only doing a job, but the WWE constantly forcing him upon the audience as the top dog is just too much to take.Good to see Ryder was not booked like a complete jobber.

The ten on 3 match was a heap of shit only fit for superstars tv. and the end segment was one of the worst ending if not worst ending this year


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Meh show, but no complains, just fast forwarded things I was not interested in.

So Lana was Ross and Rusev was Rachel? lel, then Lana tried Y2J. Good segment.

I still cant believe Cena vs. Steen is happening. Cena-Steen was a dream match for me back in times when there was no signs of wwe ever signing Steen and now it's on, this sunday this epic match is going to happen. KILL STEEN KILL vs. CENA WINS LOL. Cant wait, actually considering to watch show live. Loved Cenas promo, well, some parts of it, it was rrather long.

Zack lolder with killswitch? fuck him and writers that are trying to suck up to crowd. I know it's a usual part of wrestling, still dont like it.

1st, I'm not a fan of Lesnar losing belt, but it already happened, 2nd, I'm not a fan of Ambrose, but I really want him to win, wwe can actually create a star here. 3rd, while I think it's too obvious to happen, but Roman turning heel on Ambrose would be interesting, and this is a huge compliment to Reigns, who I dislike a lot.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Filler episode of Raw is filler, par for the course on Holiday editions of Raw.


----------



## Amazing End 96 (Sep 24, 2012)

way to match filler this. Raw Ambrose thing was dumb and predictable and dragged on way to long. Lana/Rusev is not too bad but its kind of directionless. everthing didn't really matter as nothing progressed feuds.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Ambrose/Reigns v. Kane/Rollins was a damn mess. There was no chemistry, or grace in their movements


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Are they preparing us for a Shield 3-way match at Slam? Then again, if Lesnar returns for Slam it would only make sense to have him in the ME...


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Really boring Raw, Rusev-Lana-Ziggler storyline is totally embarrasing, the main event story was DUMB and the crowd shat on the tag team division. Only good thing on the show was Kevin Owens and he only showed for 2 minutes. 

Awful show, well, they were four in a row, so I guess it was time.


----------



## JoeMcKim (May 4, 2013)

Is the cameraman that Ambrose "assaulted" the same one that Brock Lesnar F5'ed after WM?


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

CactusDudeFoley said:


> Is the cameraman that Ambrose "assaulted" the same one that Brock Lesnar F5'ed after WM?


Was a different guy, Brock F5'ed a indy wrestler named Dylan Drake, the camera dude of this week is ROH wrestler Will Ferrara.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Again, Cena rose above every other segment. Good match with Ryder impressing and Cena taking yet another pop up powerbomb. Doesn't augur well for Owens with that result. The main event descended into cartoonish buffoonery with Dean commandeering a police vehicle. The final match was fairly heatless and the run in didn't capture my imagination. This RAW stepped down from the recent trend of good RAWS.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I was able to skip through a lot of this raw, it wasn't great. I was anxious to be missing it but hell, just despite an Owens appearance and Ambrose in uniform, which frankly just goes down well in the lady handbook, it was pretty shit. sorry WWE, you've been hitting the nail on the head recently, but you just fucking battered your thumb with the hammer this time around. 

Must try harder.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

It was nice to see Will Ferrara in RAW.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I can't believe that actor got in the ring with Cena.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Just watching it now. I know they wanted to show that Ambrose can pin Rollins to build the title match that dean almost certainly wont win. For the love of god though could Kane not eat the pinfall, I mean what is he for if it's not that exact purpose. 

Also where was Jeremy Piven, I thought he was in that Entourage film. He invented Summerfest GODAMMIT!


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

:lmao @ "The crowd gets tired of Ambrose" "No reaction for him anymore" "Is it too late???"
Was also nice to see Ryder again. Love Broski Boot.


----------



## SuperImpact (May 29, 2015)

Kane punishes New Day on Raw for no reason.
They help him on SD


The heck?


----------



## R-Troof (May 30, 2015)

^
lol


----------

